# From humble beginnings...



## Narrator (Jan 29, 2003)

The Thirsty Gnoll was not the type of place that was conducive to long stays. In fact, with the itching you were all currently forced to endure due to a population of lice that seemed to compete with the rats for breeding trophies, you wished you were out of here post haste.

But the days dragged on as you waited for Tarvoden to come collect you all and so you did as best you could. One way to pass the time was by determining just who in the Abyss the other people were, who seemed involved in this endeavour.

Your magnificent host, a stringy man of greyed clothing and greyed whiskers and greyed demeanor, was someone you had long given up hope of ever getting a decent conversation out of. It seemed to you that he, Jeddeb the Bartender, had a vocabulary consisting solely of the words, "Are yah gonna pay fer dat?" Given the quality of service and goods, you were oft tempted to say no...

The accomodations consisted of a narrow building of stout wooden frame on stone foundations rising up three stories in a convoluted series of passageways, stairs and doors. Being that you all were the sole guests, save the odd fellow who drank a bit too much every other night, you pretty much had the best rooms of the house; not that that was saying much.

Why Tarvoden had chosen this as the gathering place, only your god possibly could know. But endure you would until Tarvoden arrived with word of your venture; or at least until things got unbearable.


OOC: Use this time before we start officially to get to know each other a little in character. The posting requirement isn't in effect though, so don't feel like you have to.


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

*A young man, clean shaven and loosely dressed sat at a table close to the fire. Some what solemn he stared at his flask of fine liquor.*

_"Hopefully this won't be the last time I can afford a decent drink."_

*He then knocks back the little liquor left and slots his flask into his trouser pocket.*

"So what's someone like you doin' in a bar like this?"


OOC: Anyone take that speech line above and just start singing your story or what have you, let's get this moving!


----------



## M'faro (Jan 30, 2003)

* Sitting at another table also next to the fireplace, a young man with curly black hair and olive skin, sits staring at a mug of watered ale. He raises his unshaven face and looks the way the question came *

"Me?  Mmmm... Trying to exorcise some demons through mercenary work or at least drown them in ale... What about you?"

* Gulps down the rest of his drink. Cleans his mouth with the sleeve of his shirt and calls: *

"Jeddeb! Bring me another!"


----------



## Grenier (Jan 30, 2003)

"I'm on the run!"

*Grenier sprouts a mischievous smile.*

"Ha ha, always wanted to say that! Really I've just left a world with nothin' for me and I've come in search of something else, and wouldn't mind earning some chatters along the way if you take my meaning."

"Name is Grenier Elderich before I forget my manners."

*Grenier says in a slightly louder tone so that everyone can hear and whilst speaking makes an attempt at a sitting bow (with hand movement and all). He then continues getting acquainted by turning to the next soul that happens to notice him and asks them to sit with him and the ale drinker.*


----------



## M'faro (Jan 30, 2003)

"My name is M'faro and I come from Tenh..."

* With a fiery look in his brown eyes and holding his mug till his knuckles got white *

"A land that someday, some bloody day, I will return to it..."

* Releasing his grip on the mug...  *

"So, Grenier... where do you come from?"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 30, 2003)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  I can't seem to log on as Manzanita.  It will say "thank you for logging in, Manzanita"  but then it won't let me post.  Perhaps there is some sort of time lag?  Does anyone else have insignt into that?


*Manzanita is a beautiful half elf with shoulder length, loosely curled auburn hair, bright green eyes, & smooth tanned skin.  She's tall for a half elf, about 5 foot 6 with a muscular build.  In the bar room, she carries no weapons, but wears her studded leather armor & carries a flute, which she plays tentatively, as though testing the insturment.*

"Greetings, I am Manzanita Sparrow of the Wild Coast.  I have come to Furyondy to join the forces of good in their fight against Iuz.  I am a scout & musician.

The Tehn was overrun by the Stonefist, was it not?   Were you there for the war, M'faro?"


----------



## M'faro (Jan 30, 2003)

* Amazed by the music in her voice and her beauty, M´faro just stares at the half elf a few seconds before answering...*

Huh? Well, yes, we were taken off guard... and outnumbered... 

* Stares into nothingness *

They hit us hard and fast... I... we did what we could but....  I... we failed...

* Shakes s head as trying to dismisss those memories *


----------



## Grenier (Jan 31, 2003)

"Geoff is from where I hail, my father and brother both died defending it's land. Something in common we have already, we are both from lands that are not ours..."

*Grenier's expression of cheerfulness fades. He then remembers himself and extends a hand to the half elven.*

"Glad to make your acquaintance fair lady, it'll be a pleasure to travel with such a sweet voice."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 31, 2003)

"I am sorry for your losses.  You have my gratitude for the part you have already played in the battle.  Truly, many have suffered in this land.  I am committed to combating this scourge of evil which as wreaked so much misery."

"What skills do you gentlemen bring to our unknown endevor?  Besides my music & scouting talents, I'm a fair shot with the crossbow & have certain...er...interpersonal skills."

*She winks*

"In combat, I would do best in a supporting role.  I would be happy to take the lead in negotiations, though.  Has Tarvoden given you any indication of what he wants us to do?"


----------



## Narrator (Jan 31, 2003)

*Jeddeb*

*With a snort and a sniff and a wipe of his nose across his sleeve, Jeddeb puts down the 'cleaning' cloth -actually a dirty rag- and fills a wooden mug full of watery ale. He then sidles over to M'faro, grabs his other mug, and puts his hand out for his common. He takes it without even a nod and silently goes back to whatever it was he was doing with that cloth...*


----------



## Grenier (Jan 31, 2003)

*Grenier says a quick word of some unknown dialect and motions as if he was letting a bolt from a crossbow go into the table. He then places his hand on the table and makes a small area around his hand turn from brown to blue.*

"Magic and marksmanship are my skills, and I'm not too bad in a shadow either."

OOC: Prestidigitation cast btw.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 31, 2003)

*Manzanita*

*Manzanita glances w/disgust @Jeddeb.  She doesn't drink or eat at the thirsty gnoll.  Instead she shops the markets for fresh fruits vegitables & bread, both to hone her bargaining skills & to conserve her meagre resources.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2003)

*Awesome!*

OOC:  Hey, I finally got my nic to work!


----------



## Bor (Jan 31, 2003)

*A lean young man, in a loose homespun peasant's smock and with a club at his belt, has been listening quietly to the conversation. He rises from his bench and nods politely at the others. *

"I don't like to intrude but we're obviously here for the same reason. I'm Bor and you would be... Freeman M'faro, Mr Elderich, and Miss Sparrow, correct?"

_I hope got those titles right. These things are so tricky when nobody belongs to Clans._

*Bor takes a seat opposite the others*

"As for my skills, I'm pretty good with animals but nowadays people mostly pay me to hit things. Sad times aren't they."

*He sighs.*


----------



## Narrator (Jan 31, 2003)

*To Manzanita: markets*

_Unfortunately for Manzanita, the markets in Gorsend are pitiful to say the least. The wars may very well be over officially, but their impact has left lasting repercussions which will echo throughout the years. Farmer's who once tilled fields now occupy border posts or lay dead on the sides of the road or beg for food, their farms destroyed.

What little produce Manzanita has been able to find has been of poor quality and close to rot. She remebers well Yolande's proclamation that Celene would remain neutral in the wars and feels an unbidden pang of guilt. The poor people of this land have suffered greatly and continue to suffer as they bore the brunt of Iuz's attacks. Should they have fallen, surely now Celene would be under seige and not a few unkind stares and growls have been directed towards you as a reminder of that fact._


----------



## Narrator (Feb 1, 2003)

*To Bor and M'faro*

As the day wears on and you discuss amongst yourselves, in intermittant spurts of actual conversation, you notice that you're feeling a little under the weather. Perhaps it is the ale or the food here, you're not sure, but it's definitely feeling a little hot and stuffy in this dim little tavern and your arms are beginning to itch like crazy.

OOC: Oh dear... seems they've got a touch of Typhus... I did say there were fleas and rats infesting this place and that you had all been bitten... often... it's not MY fault they failed their saves, sheesh! As of the 12th of Planting, ie. on the morrow, both characters will be covered in dark red splotches and will suffer from fever causing a -4 to all saves, checks, attack and damage rolls for an indefinite period or until cured. I said I was a good DM, not a nice one...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2003)

You're obviously good with weapons, Bor.  This is a very useful talent in days like these.  Perhaps if we have a bit of time, you could give me some pointers with your big spear...er...what did you call it again?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 1, 2003)

"Sad times indeed my new friend, though please call me Grenier."

*Grenier extends a hand to Bor.*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 1, 2003)

"Any of you 'ave a clue as to when this Tarvoden is coming?"

*Grenier checks to see if Jeddeb is listening, and once he isn't Grenier continues.*

"The less time we have to stay in this run down hole the better."


----------



## Clete (Feb 1, 2003)

* Clete has been staying at the Thirsty Gnoll and has noticed the group of 5 characters conversing with each other and waiting for someone.   Up to now, Clete has nervously waited on his own.  Then, he approaches Grenier and asks: *

"Do you know a man named Tarvoden?  My name is Clete, by the way."


----------



## drs (Feb 1, 2003)

"Sure do friend, looks like he's gathered us here."

*Grenier motions to the others and himself.*

"For some kind of 'job', other than that I probably only know as much as you do."

"Let me introduce you, I'm Grenier from Geoff, this is M'faro from Tehn, this her ladyship Manzanita from the wild coast, and this fella here is Bor, better not mess with him."

*Grenier points to Bor's club and then at Bor with large smile.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 1, 2003)

*12pm, 11th of Planting. 585 C.Y.*

The few days that you have spent in Gorsend have been unpleasant to say the least. The filth, the crowds, the poverty; it was if the entire Flanaess had used Gorsend as a place to dump all its waste.

Even the city itself seemed bleak and dismal. It was an old city, dating back to Aerdi occupation in the glorious days of the Great Kingdom. Stone buildings abounded. Old streets of cobbled stone were still functional, even if in disrepair, and the spires, gargoyles, intricate designs on archways, and carved stone monuments to Oeridian gods, all served to provide a sense of sturdiness. Perhaps that's why so many refugees had flocked here?

Regardless, it all served to make the place dismal as well. There was lots of flourish but little colour in Aerdi design and so the greyness of the stone seemed to seep into everyone who stayed here.

It was not until the 11th day of Planting, on Godsday, the day of worship, that you realized just how miserable people here were. Even most of you, with the exception of Manzanita, forgot that it was Tanabat, the Festival of the Seven Sisters. Such was usually a joyous time amongst even nations as far as Geoff and Tenh. The festival dedicated to Olidammara in which even Beory, Berei and Obad-Hai got a mention, and where everyone drank of the vine and celebrated the wonders of the grape.

But such was not to be in this town. A few  skerricks of laughter could be heard here and there but it was little and short-lived; the wars had certainly taken their toll if even the reknowned spirit of Furyondy could be crushed.

This all was not your concern, however deeply you might feel for these people; your business was with Tarvoden. He had brought you all here; gathered you like stray sheep and plunked you together in this most unlikely of places. All you knew, was that you were hand-picked for a mission that would garner five-hundred weight of gold.

As you meandered about in the tavern, pacing back and forth, or resting calmly, whichever your personality dictated, all you had to do was talk with your potential companions.

Grenier Elderich, a noble judging by his manner and speech, and a magic-user of some sort who carried an arsenal of weapons. Perhaps paranoid from having his nation, Geoff, overrun by giant-kin?

M'faro, a warrior of the occupied nation of Tenh. His massive stead barely contained within the stables, and his tattered tunic, bore symbols of flames that could be said to be the markings of a military unit.

Manzanita, the half-elven maiden from Fax, who enchanted you with her melodies on the flute. Though she seems athletic and capable with a blade, you wonder if her delicate demeanor could really have been cultured on the Wild Coast.

Bor, the farmer-come-warrior from Concantenated Cantons of Perrenland, seeking his fortune in the southern lands. A large man of only sixteen winters, he yet bears himself as a more than capable fighter.

And then there's Garik, a mysterious man wrapped in brown cloth in a manner peculiar to the Baklunish people. Though seemingly a warrior, he is silent on the nature of his skills and has so far borne himself in a manner that tells little.

These, then, would be your companions on this mission. Five-hundred weight divided by five companions still meant a decent sum, but certainly not what you had at first expected. Nevertheless, you had come this far and thus would hear Tarvoden speak before deciding what to do.

Upon these musings Tarvoden interrupted with his entrance.

_"Are you ready?"_

OOC: The game has now 'started'. Posting rules are in effect, blah, blah... umm... in case you haven't noticed, I give XP on a post-by-post basis. A regular roleplaying post garners 5 XP, with increases up to 50+ depending on how well the characterization and roleplaying is. This is partly to encourage posting but don't count on anything just because you post, especially if you post one thing and then another straight away when yah coulda just edited your original post... that's cheating!


----------



## Bor (Feb 1, 2003)

*Bor gets up happily to greet Tarvoden and clasps his hand.*

"Ready enough I guess Mr Tarvoden. In fact I think I can speak for the rest of us when I say we couldn't be more eager to leave this place. Its good you came now though because I think a couple more days hereabouts and it would have sucked the strength right out of me. Miserable it is."

*Bor half turns towards the stairs and pauses hesitantly.*

"Should I get my gear now or are you going to tell us whats to do first?"


----------



## Clete (Feb 1, 2003)

* Clete approches Tarvoden nervously.*

"Tarvoden, a mate of mine told me you might be in need of hired help.  I?d like to offer my services."


_Clete is a bit nervous but makes as sincere an offer as possible; he is cleary very keen to  take part in Tarvoden's mission._


----------



## M'faro (Feb 1, 2003)

* M'faro stands up scratching his left arm *

Good to see you again sir.  I can´t wait to leave this place.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 1, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

*Tarvoden's smile warms as Bor comes towards him and clasps his hand which he gladly accepts. In a soft yet strong voice he speaks.*

_"Cold hands greet warm hearts, my friend."_

For a moment, Bor, you are taken aback; such is an old greeting used amongst warriors of the Quaglands. It was something your father taught you when you were a lad but had never seen used in recent times, even amongst your own people. It was a greeting of friendship and that honoured the person who it was said to in the eyes of Perreners.

_"Aye, I apologize for the meagre accomodations, but as you will see, I had little choice other than to sponsor you myself._

*He watches as you move away, hears your query and answers.*

_"No, there's no need for gear yet. You can pick it up on the way back if you like. This is just a meeting with your employer."_

*Casually, Tarvoden turns his head towards movement and as his eyes fall upon Clete, his face is washed of all emotion. In a clear, steady voice, however, he answers the nervous boy.*

_"Clete, I didn't expect to see you here... I never mentioned this job to anyone outside this circle, though I suppose word travels..."_

*He briefly glances in the direction of the rest of you before turning his gaze back upon the boy.*

_"I suppose it couldn't hurt, though I would seek the approval of these people first, and say to you now that you will be judged by one of my peers, to whom I do not recommend you. I mean no offense by that, Clete, however you must understand, I had... perimeters for whom I gathered... nevertheless, if you're shrewd, as I expect you may be, he will accept you."_

*Tarvoden's gaze then turns to M'faro who addressed him and so he replies in kind.*

_"And a good day to you to, M'faro. I trust your steed is hacking at the bit as much as you... soon you'll be free to make your decision and, hopefully, make haste on your mission."_

OOC: Haha! Already the plot thickens! Who is that brown cloaked man? Why it's Clete!


----------



## Grenier (Feb 1, 2003)

*Grenier extends his hand to Tarvoden and then nods to confirm that he is ready.*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2003)

*Manzanita accompanies Tarboden.  As they walk, she takes a position at his side & speaks to him softly.*

Tarvoden, my friend.  It is indeed good to see you.  You seem to one who has traveled widely.  Tell me, have you been to Highport of late?  What is the situation there?


----------



## M'faro (Feb 2, 2003)

* M'faro nervously keeps scratching his arms and chest and look around kinda embarrassed... *

_ Darn! These bloody fleas are killin' me! _

* Addressing Manzanita*

I understand you want to get news of your homeland, but Tarvoden gathered us here for something we still don't know... 

* Looking at Tarvoden *

Will the briefing will be here, sir?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 2, 2003)

_"Ah, Grenier my friend, good to see you're ready, willing and able. Such is the spirit of your people. I trust you've learned the value of your staff?"_

*Distracted by Manzanita, he pulls away from Grenier and leans in closer to hear her whispers.*

_"Ah, my dear, I hear the situation is grave down that way, but unfortunately my concerns are greater here and to the north so news of that area does not reach me and nor do I reach for it."_

*Hearing M'faro's concerns, he replies.*

_"It is ok, M'faro, concern is a sign of a good heart. As to the briefing, it shall be held at the council building down the street."_

*Tarvoden looks around and spies Garik, the ever silent.*

_"Will you be joining us, sala a'phir, Gar'ik?"_


----------



## Grenier (Feb 2, 2003)

*When Tarvoden is free Grenier replies to his question.*

"Hrm... other than my own meager knowledge and a few assumptions I haven't had the chance to learn more. Hopefully in time though."

*Grenier says with a feigned smile.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 2, 2003)

*Garik*

"Yes, salar, I will come. I put my faith in you as I do in Azor'alq."

*The cloth wrapped warrior stood up and adjusted the massive blade by his side before following you out.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 2, 2003)

Tarvoden bid you come with him to the mayor's office. Through the streets you passed the wretched peoples, some begged for food from you, some even stole whatever was given to others. It was a horrible sight, to see people in such despair. But again, 'twas not your plight and not your people and therefore, not your concern.

He then showed you to a stone building, obviously official in nature. Two burly guards in chain shirts, wielding halberds and the insignia of some lord or another nodded to Tarvoden and let you pass, weapons and all.

Stone steps lead up to double doors of bronzewood, polished with oil and age. Brass handles opened doors that swung on smooth hinges. A carpeted hall lay before you and to either side doorways led off to various chambers where men sat discussing what were obviously important matters, since they required the copious consumption of brandy and other fine liquours.

At the end of the hall there was a set of stairs leading up to another hall, this one on the outer perimeter of the second story, and thus windowed. Outside, the tended lawn and gardens of the mayors office could be seen and, beyond, the streets from where you just came.

Tarvoden noticed you all had stopped by the large, high windows and so spoke to you all.

_"The rich are the few, the poor are the many; so it has always been... come."_

He walked you to a pair of large, double doors of ornate design. Several forms of regalia, banners and flags, hung around the entrance indicating some lordships house or other, though different from the guards outside.

Before entering, Tarvoden stopped and looked back at you.

_"Who we meet now is your sponsor. He shall judge whether you are worthy of his investment. This is merely a formality and I have little doubt he will pass you, but it is a protocol that we must... endure. After I have announced you, please step forward and introduce yourselves, perhaps state what skills you bring to the mission."_

And with that, he led you into a large room bedecked with walls of books on every conceivable subject and other walls full of the regalia and equipment of war. A massive fireplace was set off to one side and in front of it, a dozen or so feet away, was a large oaken desk beset by hordes of paper.

In a large chair in the opposite corner, there sat a man of regal stature. His face was plain but bore the signs of age and twinkling behind the beads of two little eyes was an obviously keen mind. He not so much as looked you over as he examined every inch of all of you with those eyes as if beams of magic shot forth from them and relayed all possible information back.

In another chair, to the side, was another man. Slightly pudgy and looking decidely nervous. In front of them sat a crystal decanter of brandy on a silver tray with two glasses, all of which lay upon a small table. The nervous man poured himself a drink and swallowed it wholesale which in turn caused the other to give him a stern look of reproach.

Tarvoden stopped about ten feet before the chairs and swept down into a gracious bow before speaking in a booming voice.

_"Your Noble Lordship, may I introduce to you the Phoenix Guard plus one. Bor of Perrenland, Grenier Elderich, M'faro of Tenh, Manzanita Sparrow, and Garrik of Zeif. Another wishes to join the company and shall present himself before you, he is Clete of the City of Hawks."_

Tarvoden then stepped to the side and waved his hand in your direction  and then turned to face you.

OOC: Manazanita, your Bardic Knowledge enlightened you to the fact that the the two guards outside the mayors office were wearing the insignia of Viscount Luther Derwent, the Lord of the Viscount of the March, of which you are now in. However, on meeting him, you could not quite recall his reputation. If you want to know anything further, ask a specific question in OOC. The other insignias belonged to Lord Veris Montaigne, though you're not sure of his station or reputation.

EDIT: Ack! It's Lord Luther DeRWent, not Dement... sheesh!


----------



## M'faro (Feb 2, 2003)

* As Tarvoden speaks M'faro holds his holy symbol of Pelor and silently prays... *

_ Oh Sun Father, gimme strenght and light my path in the mission ahead _

* Giving one step forward and assuming attention position (heels together, body erect, arms at the sides, and eyes to the front) M'faro proudly speaks... *

My name is M'faro of Tenh. I belonged to the cavalry of the ducal army. I was assigned to a special unit of troll hunters, the "Flames of Tenh", stationed near the Troll Fens. It's an honor to be a member of the Phoenix Guard, Sir.

* With a sharp nod, he steps back into "formation". *


----------



## Grenier (Feb 2, 2003)

"Your Lordship."

*Grenier takes the effort to bow properly.*

"Grenier Elderich from Geoff, son to a fallen knight of dispatch, Markus the Glorious Griffon Elderich. I am gifted with the power to wield magic, and am quite proficient with the weapons I carry.

"If a man such as Tarvoden is one of your company, I stand ready for you, your Noble Lordship."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 2, 2003)

*Manzanita steps forward in her turn & bows.*

I am Manzanita Sparrow.  Bard, and woodland scout.  I gladly offer my services to those opposing the Old One & expanding the frontiers of justice & knowledge.

OOC:  I'll use my sense motive when they speak


----------



## Garik (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: Hi everyone, sorry for the delay....I'm on board now (no pun intended.)  So Djoran, hands off my PC! ;-)  I'm going to do a little retcon here. Earlier, when Tarvoden addressed Garik at the tavern and asked if he was joining them, his reply looked more like this: 

*Garik is an imposing man, covered in a strange grey silken tunic that obscures him from head to toe. Only a slit reveals his eyes, after the fashion of some Baklunish, and his green eyes appear intense and alert. He has been standing against a beam, refusing to take a seat besides the other companions and has spoken not a word since they assembled. The very observant will note that he has devoted most of the attention of his stare to the lady, Manzanita, but seems to be evaluating every one of his companions from afar.

When Tarvoden arrives and addresses him, the strangely dressed warrior looks slightly uncomfortable, but extends a hand in a curt gesture, then bows slightly saying nothing. The other hand rests on a great curved blade, carefully sheathed at his side which shadows his every motion. As they depart, he follows everyone out of the tavern, maintaining a short but conspicuous distance.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 3, 2003)

*As M'faro steps back into formation, Garik steps towards him as the others make their introductions. He reaches out a hand and points at the holy symbol that was displayed.  He whispers in a low voice, speaking for the first time in a heavily accented common.*

"Are you of the Exalted Faith, Flannish?"


----------



## Clete (Feb 3, 2003)

*Clete waits his turn and steps forward, taking great care to be as respectful as possible*

"Your Noble Lordship

I am Clete Boyer, originally from Furyondy.  I have heard great things about the Phoenix guard, and would be very honored to join.  I offer my bow and my eyes.  I have served a a guard and scout on many journeys in service of some of Greyhawk City's most esteemed merchants.

*Clete bows and steps back in line*


----------



## Bor (Feb 3, 2003)

*Standing back from the rest, Bor waited until everyone else had replied. Seeing that Garik was not about to say anything, aside from rudely whisper, he sighed and moved forward.*

"I am, ahh, your noble worship, Bor from Perrenland and I...

_I'm a farmer, is what I am. Damn this, why can't Tarvoden just up and tell us what's going on without all this jeblin fuss._

"I'm a warrior of the Quaglands, Sir, trained in pike and spear by my brethren in the Sepia Uplands. Bor Zeisdragen Vuurzward, at ahh, at your service.[/i]

_Well that was awkward. I almost hope he refuses us then we can be out of here and find some proper employment._

Bor awkwardly bowed and then moved back into place amongst the others.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 3, 2003)

As five of you step forth and present yourselves, one remains. An awkward silence continues for almost a minute until the sharp-eyed one speaks.

_"An eclectic bunch; a mixed bag if ever there was one."_

Tarvoden nods and replies.

_"Their disparate backgrounds would serve us well in this venture, my lord. Each brings a skill and a virtue to the equation."_

The lord casually looks you up and down once more, his legs crossed in an almost defensive position, away from you, his chin in his hands. He grimaced and looked at each of you in turn, before stating a question in quickfire succession.

_"M'faro of Tenh, you say, from the Flames of Tenh, eh? I have heard of them..."_

He adjusts himself in the chair a little before continuing, brushing off a few unseen hairs.

_"...I also heard that many abandoned their posts... you boldly state that you come from their ranks, proudly even, I would ask why you are still not with them and why you are here seeking employment with me? Further, if you abandoned them, what garuantee do I have that you won't abandon me?"_

He said this without any seeming pity or emotion whatsoever and, in fact, without stopping for more than a breath, continued on to his next victim.

_"Bor of Perrenland. I seem to recall your... Voorman, is it? Signed a pact of non-aggression with Iuz. That would make it seem to me that you believe the Old One to be a friend. How do I know you're not a spy or a turncoat?"_

And then, tilting his head to get a better stare at Manzanita, he continued.

_"Ahh, an elven maiden who claims to be from... where was it again? Fax I believe you said to our friend here. How very interesting. I seem to recall... no, wait, who am I telling? You, of course you would know just when the Hordes of Turrosh Mak overran your city and ate every elf they found..."_

After trailing off the sentence, he lowered his eyes and allowed himself a little grin before continuing.

_"And Grenier... poor, poor Grenier who states he comes from Geoff despite its apparent occupation by giant-kin. You aren't the least bit embarrassed or embittered about that, are you? Perhaps the noble stock of that region has been watered down so much you would rather carry your dishonour like a badge that you were at least once something more than a vagabond."_

Without actually stopping for a breath, he poured a glass of the brandy for himself and offered none to anyone else.

_"And then we have Clete. How very interesting that you have served as a guard and scout on so many journeys... care to name a few merchant caravans and their quartermasters? I ask this because it is so obvious that you are a liar as I know Tarvoden to be one of the most honest men in the Flanaess and he assured me before coming here that none of you knew anything in the least about the Phoenix Guard, seeing as he, and my good friend, the Mayor of Gorsend, Lord Montaigne sitting next to me and Tarvoden are the only ones to know anything whatsoever about them until you entered just now and Tarvoden mentioned them."_

Finishing the brandy like a shot, he placed it carefully on the table before continuing.

_"Lastly, but by no means leastly, we have some roguish westerner, probably from the barbarian lands of Ket who can't even hold his tongue in polite company and shows me, the Viscount of the March, the Lord of these lands, less respect than any peasant would show a rat!"_

At this, Lord Derwent pulled on his vest and gave a proud smile before crossing his legs and arms and speaking again before anyone could get a word in.

_"I would answer wisely if I were you... I do not give out five-hundred sheafs to just any ragamuffin. For that sort of money I could hire a dozen mercenaries for half a dozen years. Why then do you think, after playing such infantile games with me and being proud of failure, that you are each worth such a hefty sum for such a short term of service, hmm? If am to employ all six of you, I want to know *exactly* what my three-thousand wheatsheafs are paying for!"_

During the speech he had become quite animated, almost deigning to get out of his seat. But after finishing, and making the Lord Montaigne shrink even further into the plush armchair, and Tarvoden wince, he sat back, adjusted his cuffs and looked quite proud of himself.

_"Well? Has the Old One stolen your tongue and used it as an entree? Speak up!"_

OOC: Manzanita, you were a little overwhelmed and shocked by the Lord's performance and so you weren't really able to determine just what he was up to. However, at a punt in the dark, you'd say he was indignant, arrogant, and a downright scrooge!


----------



## Grenier (Feb 3, 2003)

"I have no need to hide my origins, no need in a place such as this, good Sir!"

*Grenier says taking a step forward and furrows his brow.*

"I come here not begging for this assignment, I was approached. Go, go, hire your so called dozen men at arms, liable to speak first word of their mission to anyone that asks, or misplace themselves in a brothel! Or seek another with my skill and waste more time and effort!" 

_"I don't need this sh*t... I wonder if the others would stop me if I let fly a bolt into his head."_

"As I said I stand ready, if that nay be enough, I will travel onwards."

*Checking his weapons are in place (and crossbow ready for a quick release ), Grenier takes a step back.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 3, 2003)

_ "The truth shall make you free" That's what Elder Ambroden always said _ 

Yes Sir, you heard right. But of that I've never been proud.

I followed our Duke into exile with the hope that he reorganized the army to retake our land. That didn't happened.

When I met Tarvoden, I thanked Pelor for the chance given. Now I'm looking forward to amend things, Sir.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: whoops, wrong nic & I can't seem to delete it


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2003)

_500 gold pieces EACH!  I thought I'd have to split it with this whole bunch.  And he names Iuz as the enemy.  I'm definitely interested in this job.  500 gps would buy me good equipment to continue my journey & there'd be some to share w/the less fortunate.  He may be rude, but we can't be too picky about the allies we have against Iuz._

*Manzanita bows again, then lifts her head high.  She speaks her first words hesitantly, then with force.*

Viscount Luther Derwent, I believe? Your words show wisdom.  Indeed, I am not from Fax.  This was a story I concoted for those I casually met upon my travels.  I was born & raised in the Celene, & hadn't set foot outside of it until just a couple weeks prior.  I did not concur w/the Queen's directive to stay out of the war, & I am now committed to correcting that mistake through my own skills & dedication.  I would know more of this Pheonix Guard.  My devotion to the vengence for the destruction of good peoples must not be doubted.


----------



## Garik (Feb 3, 2003)

*Garik glances back from M'faro and stiffens visibly to listen to the lord. As he is addressed, he says nothing, but steps forward and bows curtly. As Torvaden winces before the lord continues, Garik pivots and marches out of the hall into the street.*

_I am no mercenary and this windbag embarasses himself and his people with his words. His gold has no value to me. I took Tovarden for an honorable man, but I appear to have been deceived. My journey lies elsewhere..._


----------



## Garik (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: If allowed to leave unmolested, Garik will wait outside, warily watching the folk of Gorsend pass him by until Tarvoden exits.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

Tarvoden grimaces again as Garik leaves and shoots a dark look at the Viscount. Derwent raises an eyebrow and an unspoken communication passes between them.

_"If you'll excuse me, I will take my leave also."_

The two lords nod and he rushes, in a dignified fashion, out the door.

The Viscount smiles as he speaks.

_"Ah well, that's five-hundred weight less I have to worry about. One down, two more to go... what say you, Clete and Bor?"_

*Meanwhile, out on the street...*

Tarvoden exits and sees Garik standing there, waiting.

_"I'm glad you waited. The Viscount is a careful man with money and so I understood his request that he meet you all, however I understand why you walked out; he went to far. On his behalf and mine, I apologize, sala a'phir Ga'rik."_

Noting the guards near the door were listening in, Tarvoden took Garik by the arm and beckoned him down a few steps into the street before continuing.

_"Although now I can not give you money for this mission, I begin to see that mayhaps that is not a concern for you. Perhaps I can entice you with the promise that a blow to evil would be struck if you were to aid in this mission?"_

OOC: Christ G, talk about making me work for my... hey, wait, I'm not getting paid for this! Sheesh!


----------



## Clete (Feb 4, 2003)

*Clete gulps slightly when accused of lying but attempts to keep a straight face.*

_Doh!  Just my luck!_


*Clete responds to His Lordship*

" A thousand pardons your lordship.  I heard brief mention of the Pheonix guard just a minute ago and was only extending my sincere enthusiam to join.  I thought my late grandmother, who was from Furyondy not far from here, had spoken of such units that existed centuries ago."

As far as my service record, I assure you it is sincere.  I have just served with Master Thomas from the City of Hawks."

*OOC: Sorry, I can't see how to make text red at the moment My character is telling the truth on this one.  I hope the name of the merchant I gave is OK. /OOC *


----------



## Bor (Feb 4, 2003)

*Bor steps forward, a little anxiously, gripping his club in a manner that no doubt caused blisters.*

_What is this? Is this man insane? Insulting us like this... maybe it's a test of some kind. Sigh, there goes Garik... maybe I should join him. I need the money though. Dammit!_

"You are correct, Sir, our Voorman and his cronies bowed to pressure from the Demon God out of fear. Not a hundred years ago his fell bitch mother butchered our families in vile rituals. He did so out of fear and to protect his people. And to be honest, I have no loyalty to you beyond the promise I make for your money. But it is money that my family needs and for them, I will do anything. To go against my word, would dishonour them, and the memory of my father."

_Wow... hey, that was good! Did I say that?_

*He stepped back, confident his response had been adequate.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

The Viscount calmly listened, leaning slightly back, his arm leaning against the rest and holding his head, his hand stroking his chin as he watched your responses.

Then as Bor finished, he stopped. Nodded his head slightly, took a deep breath and got up. Turning to Lord Montaigne, as he collected his belongings - which consisted of a sword that you now realize was resting just a grab away; his feathered hat upon the mantle to one side; and a fine silk coat- he addressed him as he was just about to scamper into action to help the Viscount.

_"No need, no need, my Lord Montaigne. See to what we discussed earlier, yes?"_

The short and pudgy Lord Montaigne bowed graciously and with relief as the Viscount made to leave.

As he came towards you all he stopped. Made a slight bow, almost just a nod, and addressed you all one last time.

_"Good day, gentlemen, and milady, I trust one day I shall see you again. Until then, may Fharlanghn watch over your travels."_

And with that, he moved straight through the group of you, fully expecting that you would get out of his way, which instinctively you did.

As he reached the doorway, it opened for him as if by magic. From various places around the chamber, tapestries hanging from the walls swished as if blown by an unseen source.

Almost a minute passed before anybody made a sound and the person to do so was the Lord Montaigne, greatfully glug-glugging a decent sized shot from the snifter of brandy, which he had just poured.

_"Wha... whha... would any of you like a drink?"_

His voice was mousy, almost a squeek but in it you could definitely hear fear.

OOC: Clete, when the sounds tapestries swooshed, you think you heard several footfalls pass you by moments later.


----------



## drs (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: Ahh why must I rush everything! Sozza.


----------



## drs (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: Log out you idiot! *hits head on desk*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 4, 2003)

*A bit bewildered by the past couple minutes Grenier quickly turns his head to look to the rear and then looks back to Lord Montaigne.* 

"Ugh... if ye didn't consider it an imposition, yes I would fancy a drink."

_I'm gonna need half of what he has left to set me straight._

*Grenier smiles and looks to see if there's an empty glass, if not he'll ready to take out his silver flask. Though waits for Lord Montaigne response first till he pulls it out.*

OOC: Well that needed a second read and a half to set straight! 
For red text use the color drop down box or, {color=red}Text{/color}, replace { } with [ ].


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

_"N... n... not... not at a... a... all... ppp... puhlease, pull up a ch... ch... chair."_

The little lord indicates to several chairs that line the walls in various places and begins getting out extra glasses from a cabinet near the desk across the chamber.

_"Mmm... mm... mah... my nerves... oh dear, mmm... my nerves are shattered! I... I... I need a moment to gather myself. Ppp... ppp... ppppp... please, please sit, sit and talk with me a moment... I'm sure there are many quue... quuu... questions!"_

Fanning himself for a second before pouring an extra snifter full, he closed his eyes and took a few deep breathes before continuing.

_"I'm, not always this nervous you know. But when he comes here... with them... and when you held on to your weapon... oh mmm... mmm... my, I thought I was going to have babies!"_

He once again tried to calm himself before passing the snifter to Grenier.

_"Such times... such times we live in. Gorsend used to be such a pretty place, such a pretty place. Tanabat was so wonderful, flowers and laughter everywhere. We used to be one of the great produce capitals, you know, with many a fine wine grown on vineyards near here... but not now, too many crops have gone to rot and the people... oh, the poor people..."_

He seemed to drift off for a second, swirling his brandy around a little and taking a sniff. He then suddenly recollected himself and profferred the glass.

_"Anyone else?"_


----------



## Grenier (Feb 4, 2003)

"Hard times indeed."

*Grenier says as he pulls up a chair and sits down. He then continues and pours himself some brandy.*

"So who do you mean by 'them', that come with the viscount?"


----------



## M'faro (Feb 4, 2003)

* M'faro sits next to Grenier and reaches for the brandy offeredby the lord *

I'll have some, thank you Sir.

* To Grenier *

What was all this about? If Tarvoden is so trusted by the Viscount, why made us pass thourgh this? 

* To the little lord *

What do you mean by "them"?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

Lord Montaigne pours M'faro a snifter-full of brandy.

_"By..._

He stops suddenly and looks around in a nervous fashion before continuing.

_"By 'them', I mean his personal bodyguards... you wouldn't have gotten your bolt half drawn before you were dead on the ground... trust me on this. They make me so nervous... I'm not a man of violence, I abhor it, though I understand that one in his position... well, it comes with the territory now, doesn't it?"_


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

Seating himself, with more snifters laid out on the little table, he sat down.

_"Permit me to answer that, Mr. M'faro. You see, it is not a matter of him trusting Tarvoden, but of him trusting you. Tarvoden my very well be an honourable fellow, but it is not his money being invested in this... venture."_


----------



## M'faro (Feb 4, 2003)

Ah! Fine brandy Sir! 

* Finishing his drink *

Not like what we drink at the Thirsty Gnoll!


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

_"The Thirsty Gnoll? Oh, why, heavens no! Why on oerth would you ever drink there? In fact, I seem to recall revoking his license to sell liquor."_

Shuffling in until he's comfortable in his ornate armchair, the Lord Veris Montaigne suddenly takes on a decidely business-like demeanor; if there was any doubt that he was mayor before, such doubts were now cast aside as he seemed to take on a wholly different persona.

_"I'm rather more relaxed now, I think. If it's not too much bother, perhaps we could get down to business? Assuming you are all still interested..."_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2003)

*Manzanita smiles wanly to herself as she sits.  She does not ask for a drink.*

_These humans...proud, hasty, dependent upon drink.  How did they conquor the world?_

I assume we have all been approved to join this Pheonix Guard.  Praytell Mayor, what will be our mission?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

After refusing the offer of a drink, Veris raises his eyebrows, shrugs and pours himself a little more.

_"Ah, well milady, the specifics I cannot enlighten you upon for I do not know. It's all very hush, hush. Only Tarvoden and the Viscount know the details. However, I know that it involves the transport of some cargo from Critwall and the return of some cargo from an undisclosed location."_

At this, Veris looks a little uncomfortable but within moments, regains his business persona.

_"I'm not one for cloak and dagger. The running of this city is trouble enough for me. However I'm to understand that Tarvoden will make it known to all of us the details shortly. Once agreed upon, I am to get you to sign some papers and then I am to give you half your payment now in advance, plus a small bursury for expenses, and some papers, and some sealed instructions. All far too exciting for me you understand."_


----------



## Garik (Feb 4, 2003)

*Garik listens to Tarvoden's words carefully and nods.*

I am no mercenary worthy sir.  I did not come to these strange lands to win a purse or be judged by one such as that. I've seen enough fat merchant princes to know his type. I am seeking my path and something told me you might play some part in that.

_This man seems to care more about the threat of evil, than any blind fidelity. I think I can trust him._

Worry not about the gold, I have no need of it.  If the others are willing and the journey worthwhile, they will have my sword.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 5, 2003)

*Grenier grins widely.*

"Critwall aye? I knew there had to be something worth 500 gold... Tell me, is Critwall still ruled by the Old One as I've been told?"


----------



## M'faro (Feb 5, 2003)

Forgive my ignorance, but... where does Critwall is?

 OOC: From sheep herder to soldier and then to refugee M'faro didn't have much time to learn geography  

* Waving his hand as if the answer doesn't matter *

Anyway, if it's ruled by the Old One I'll be glad to kick it out of there!


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

As Garik finishes, he notices Tarvoden breathe an almost sigh of relief.

_"You have my word, Sir, as a Knight of the Hart, the mission is most worthy and one that I feel you would be proud to undertake. The Lord Derwent's money was merely a means to an end and again, I'm sorry if he offended you._

With an almost childish grin of delight he continued.

_"Come, and I shall reveal finally the mission so that we can end all this subterfuge._

Tarvoden then turns and begins walking back up the stairs. Assuming you follow him, you end up back in the chambers with the others.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

At the mention of the Old One and Critwall, Veris' demeanor darkened and he seemed to wither. Dropping his eyes a little he continued in a subdued voice.

_"Yes, yes unfortunately Iuz now controls Critwall, though his control is... tenous at best. He uses Critwall as his gateway now for ferrying cargo from the Nyr Dyv and the former Shield Lands up to Whyestil Lake along the Veng. It is vital to the sustainability of his armies for without the crops of the Shield Lands and the trade he conducts through the black market, he wouldn't have anything to feed his vicious hordes."_

He sits for a moment as if remembering something and you notice him rubbing his hands together with white knuckled force. Suddenly, he regains his composure and all blackness is gone from his mood.

_"But we do not strike at him for we have a treaty. And so we sit and watch as the Cambion Lord refits, regathers and refreshes his armies. We sit and do nothing whilst our own people starve and suffer disease. At least..."_

At this, the Lord Veris Montaigne takes on a decidely mischevious look.

_"...at least, that is what we would have him believe."_

He goes to refill his snifter and in mid reach seems to decide better of it. He then turns to M'faro and continues.

_"In answer to your question, I have a map..."_

He gets up and walks over to his desk and from the voluminous and fluffy garments he wears, produces a set of ornate keys. Using one, he opens up a drawer and pulls out several maps, one of which he unfurls and beckons you over to the table to see.

_"Here we are, and here Critwall is; as you can see, a weeks march for an army, five days if forced."_

OOC: Here's a map of the two areas he's pointing out. Viscounty of the March. Gorsend is in the middle and an arrow points to Critwall. One hex equals twenty miles.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2003)

OOC:  Does Manzanita's bardic knowledge bring anything to mind regarding Critwall?

_This sounds dangerous, but the money is right, as is the purpose.  I just wish I'd studied the art of disguise more..._

Tell us more, Lord Montaigne.  This sounds very interesting.


----------



## Bor (Feb 5, 2003)

*Bor has been nervously pacing the chambers but upon hearing of Critwall he stopped.*

"Critwall? I've heard euroz and jebli have the place overrun! I've even heard tell of hoch jebline taking human slaves to be cooked on a spit! And you want us to go into that pit of the Abyss?"

_Jebli! I knew I was gonna get myself into something like this. Stupid, stupid. I'll bet this is how father felt before..._

*Bor heaves a sigh and continues.*

"Let's just get this plain, it's 500 gold pieces EACH, right?"


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Lord Montaigne*

_"Ahh, well, as I said, unfortunately the details are for Tarvoden to enlighten you on. Until he does so, I've been told I'm not even allowed to show you the contracts. All I can say, is that a cargo awaits your arrival and you are to take it to some place or other, and bring something else back. Not a job for the faint of heart like me to be sure."_

He looks up to Bor and you can see sympathy in his eyes and expression as he talks to him.

_"Such stories are no doubt true. The horrors that were found in Chendl upon its reclamation were, or so I'm told, untellable. But you must have faith m'boy, we did retake Chendl and have pushed his armies back a fair distance before the signing of the pact. And you will not stick out as there are plenty of human mercenaries that number among the Old One's forces, and plenty of human traders... and yes, it is five-hundred weight each; 250 now and 250 upon completion of the task."_


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 5, 2003)

EDIT:  Doh!!  Sorry, posted by the wrong name.  I'm posting as Clete.

*Clete sits down and respectfully takes his drink.  He listens attentively.  While listening he studies Tarvoden and Lord Montaine very carefully, noting any features.  .*

_I'm going to try to find out more about them before we leave.  When I get a chance, I'll do some asking at the local taverns and so forth.  I've got to find out why Noveros is so intereted in these poeple_.


OOC When/If given a chance before the mission starts, clete will go around to taverns and case for info on Lord Montaine and Tarvoden (using his gather information skill if possible), see if he can find any connection with Noveros


----------



## Grenier (Feb 5, 2003)

"This doesn't sound too unreasonable now, a lil' dangerous but that comes with the price... I'll tell you one thing though, I'm not going to be some jebli-kin meal that's for sure! We're gonna need to do this right people."

*Grenier looks at the faces of his new found companions with a firm look.*

OOC: If Tarvoden isn't in the room yet - "Now where's Tarvoden run off to?"
OOC: If Tarvoden has entered the room - "Good Tarvoden, please may you 'enlighten' us with the rest of this story?"


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

OOC: Since everyone has posted and since everyone seems to be waiting for Tarvoden to answer, I decided to post a little earlier than the midday deadline. Beware... this is looooong, even for me 

Tarvoden

Tarvoden enters, followed by Garik. Seeing you all look up and hearing Grenier's request, he nods and speaks.

_"I see you're all eager to find out just what this is all about. Good, I tire of playing games. Lord Montaigne, if you'll please excuse us?"_

Veris looks a little taken-aback by this but quickly shrugs and puts his snifter down, after emptying it of course, and straightens his clothing.

_"Ah, best not I know I guess though I admit, even I'm curious after all this; but as they say, curiosity killed the cat and I'd like to think I have a good many years left in me!"_

With a smile and a nod and a quick affirmation that he will be called back when needed, the Lord Montaigne bid you all good day and left, making sure to close the door behind him.

_"What I'm about to tell you is in confidence and must not be told to anyone outside this circle."_

Tarvoden walks to the table and unhitches his sword, placing it on the table. He then casually undoes his cloak and reveals the tabard over his breastplate and chain armour. On it is the symbol of the Knights of the Hart, a symbol readily known to you all; it consisted of a pair of golden antlers on a shield of green.

_"As some of you already know, I am a Knight of the Hart from the Highfolk branch. We are dedicated to fighting the evil that is the Old One and in this task, we have set about recruiting like-minded people. In my journeys to gather reinforcements, I sought out such people that I felt would be suited to such an ideal."_

At this he looks over each of you in turn and sits, or more accurately leans, against the oaken table, his hands clasped together in his lap, before continuing.

_"I was part of the company that retook Chendl and so I saw first-hand the horrors that Iuz had wreaked upon the people and land."_

A distant look overcomes him as he begins to relate his story.

_"I cannot tell you how I felt when I saw what I did for the memory has been blocked as if I defend myself from it. All I can recall is the ashen piles of the dead. Even the hordes of Iuz fear disease and without enough to feed their own troops, no doubt many slaves died from starvation and from... from being food themselves. The numbers of the dead were numerous and so they piled the bodys callously atop one another and torched the remains."_

Tears began forming but he brushed them aside and, after a deep breath, continued in a resolute manner.

_"There were hundreds of such piles. The bodies unidentifiable and mostly ash. It was here I determined to seek the end of Iuz; his evil must be stopped!"_

Here he stood and held each hand in a fist by his side. Though you had never gotten to know him very well, you had known him well enough to think him a calm man of patience. But in front you, you now could see the fervour in his eyes and voice. This man would not stop in his quest until either he or Iuz was dead.

He calmed himself before continuing, but nevertheless began to pace the chambers as he spoke.

_"Have you heard the legend of the phoenix? It is said that as it dies it burns and becomes naught but a pile of ashes, but from these ashes is the phoenix reborn, in all it's previous glory. It was this that spurred the idea that has led us here. Lord Derwent was necessary for, even if you had all volunteered, the idea I had needed a sponsor. As one of the few lords still to have a full purse, Lord Derwent was my best chance at seeing the seed to fruit.

And so, here you are, the first of the Phoenix Guard, should you agree to the mission. The first people who will help in the tactical destruction of the Old One's evil empire and thus the rebirth of good in the land. Unfortunately, we must be covert, as much as it pains me, for we cannot risk all out war. Furyondy is still strong but Iuz is stronger, in that we have no illusions."_

Tarvoden let a moment pass for all this to sink in and before continuing, he stopped pacing and stood before you all, hands clasped behind his back.

_"What I ask you to do is no mean feat but I assure you that many months have gone into the arranging of this mission and so we feel you more than capable of pulling it off. Should you succeed, you will aid us greatly in our fight and may lead, for you, to other missions against the Old One.

The mission is, as you've already been made aware, fairly straight-forward. You are to pick-up a cargo from Critwall and deliver it to someone. This is a false cargo and consists of nothing but rotten grain and sand. However, what you pick up is most precious indeed.

Our spies came into possession of some knowledge that there is a seller willing to give over his goods for a very reasonable sum. The reason he did so was because he knows very well he couldn't sell what he has where he is. I cannot divulge the contents of the cargo, however I assure you that it is most valuable to us and will assist our goals in this covert war immensely.

So your mission is to pose as merchants and go to this man and purchase his goods and then bring the goods back to Chendl. Simple. We do not ask that you fight or die and so if needs be, you can always flee for your own safety. This is an operation, not a battle.

We will provide you with papers that will prove that you are working for the Hempsy Trading Coster, a Rhennee outfit that operates within Critwall. Simply take the cargo from them to this place, hand over the money to the man for his cargo, and bring the cargo back to Chendl. Nothing to it, really."_

This last bit he said in a manner that made it seem he was trying to convince himself. And as you heard what followed, you then realized why he had been careful not to mention the location of the pick-up.

_"The man you are to pick the cargo up from is Embran Dokhal, a former Chakyik, or Tiger Nomad who operates a tavern in..."_

He took a deep breath and wetted his lips.

_"Who operates a tavern in Doraaka... now I know that it sounds bad but I want to assure you that he relies on trade to keep his armies fed and so treats merchants with some respect. This is not impossible. The rumours that no trade flows from or too Doraaka is false and we wish you to get in and out as quickly as possible. If this is too much, then I will understand, but I implore you to think reasonably. This is not an assault on his capital, just a trading mission..."_


----------



## Grenier (Feb 5, 2003)

*Grenier pours himself another glass, throws it back and then looks at Tarvoden for a couple seconds.*

"Doraaka!!"

*He goes to empty what's left of the goblet into his glass but stops midway and puts it down.*

"If I-"


OOC: I'll let someone else butt in where I left it and take the spot light, but if none willing I'll continue.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 5, 2003)

* M'faro interrupts Grenier and says to Tarvoden *

I don't know where Dorakaa is either, but for your expresion Sir, it must be deep in enemy territory....

* To his companions *

I know I can't pose as a trader, but every merchant has it's guards, so I can pass as one, and leave to others more gifted the negotiations...


----------



## Grenier (Feb 5, 2003)

*A little calmer Grenier proceeds in a quieter tone.*

"It's the Old One's Capital, M'faro, deep is to say the least."

"I trust you Tarvoden, which is why I haven't jumped out of the window already. To think that we are even considering this is mad, pure madness. 

*Given a second to contemplate Grenier continues.*

"Though if we get passed the thousands upon thousands of patrols full of euroz and high jebli -it might just be the firewater talking- but it could be doable. This is important and is not for some trivial cause. Couple things though Tarvoden, firstly it needs to be at least 600 lions, this will most probably mean death for us you know? Secondly, what is the cargo?"


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

_"Grenier is correct, it is the capital city of the Cambion Lord; his seat of power if you will."_

Tarvoden listens and nods as Grenier asks for more money.

_"The patrols shouldn't harry you too much. Simply produce the documents we give you and hopefully they'll let you pass unmolested. As for extra money..."_

He looks at Garik for a second and then back to Grenier.

_"If it means the difference between doing it or no, then I can probably see a little extra put forth. You'll be getting your money from the mayor's treasury for this and..."_

Tarvoden grows a mischevious grin.

_"...I'm sure that, after the fact, I can explain the extra money taken from the coffers to the Viscount."_

He takes a deep breath and crosses his arms before going on.

_"As for the cargo, however, I cannot divulge that information and, in fact, will be requiring your promise that you do not open any of the crates upon reciept of them; this is most important and you'll simply have to trust me as to the beneficial nature of the contents."_


----------



## Grenier (Feb 5, 2003)

*Grenier looks to Garik as Tarvoden drifts his talking to the others. He looks Garik straight to get his attention, and then rubs his thumb over his ring finger (to symbolize money) and nods.*

_I hope this fella understands me, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't..._

OOC: And what, you thought Grenier was a greedy bugger? Pfft


----------



## Grenier (Feb 5, 2003)

*As Tarvoden finishes Grenier snaps his head back to the attention of the speaker.*

"So, not to open them you say? How will we know that we actually are in possession of what we think we are, what ever that may be?"

"That's an extra 100 for all of us by the way."

*Grenier says looking at the others and then motioning with his head slightly to Garik.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 5, 2003)

OOC: If the map Lord Montaigne showed is at hand, M'faro stands up, go get it and sits back  

* As he walks back to his seat *

Master Grenier, I think we're getting paid enough to perform this task. We have our money, we have our orders, why then so many questions?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*To M'faro*

OOC: When you reach the desk you notice that the drawer from where Lord Montaigne got the other map -a deep, wide drawer as the lowest of three- is still open. Obviously he forgot to close it. Inside are a plethora of maps of all shapes and sizes. Ones made of parchment and paper alike, old ones, stylized ones, odd ones. Also in there is a collection of quills and inks. One of the quills seems to be made out of silver. There are several odd coins laying on the bottom as well. The map on the desk that he originally showed you does not show the lands of Iuz, however there's bound to be one in the drawer that does.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

Tarvoden speaks in response to Grenier's question.

_"Each crate is marked with a symbol of ancient Oeridian design which is a dedication to the goddess Wenta and is thus a seal that cannot be broken by the unworthy. You will know the crates to be genuine when you see them and you will know if any have been tampered with, this I can assure you of. There are seven in total, all of uniform shape and weight - approximately one foot by two foot by three foot and about one-hundred pounds each."_


----------



## M'faro (Feb 5, 2003)

* Before reaching his seat M'faro turns back to the desk and  shuffles some papers *

 OOC: I go back to Lord Montaigne desk and look for other map or maps that shows the area between Critwall and Doraaka


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2003)

*Manzanita's jaw drops at mention of Dorakaa.*

_What greater adventure...what tales to tell.  Surely few have been to Dorakaa & lived to tell the tale._

Tarvoden.  What of my elven blood?  Would I endanger the mission, or are too many of our brethren traitors to our race & do business w/the evil one?

The additional cash would be good.  Since the odds are surely long, it would be good to send some back to my family before we leave.

And what do we tell the enemy if we are questioned?  Do you have reason to believe we won't be asked to divulge the contents or reveal what it is?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*To M'faro*

OOC: M'faro searches for a few seconds but can't find anything as there doesn't seem to be any order to collection and many of them are in foreign languages. Will he keep searching until he finds something?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 5, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

Tarvoden lowers his eyes as he hears Manzanita's question and a pained expression crosses his face for a moment.

_"Elves? No, there are no elves that I know of trading, living or working in the Lands of Iuz; except prisoners of war. However, half-elves are another matter entirely. There are, unfortunately, numerous half-elves in the employ of the Old One."_

He briefly glances over at M'faro as he's shuffling papers around.

_"As for what you tell the enemy, I thought that obvious; you say you are merchants taking grain to Doraaka for trade. It is, after all, the truth... or a version of it."_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2003)

I will go then, if my companions are willing.  I yearn to strike a blow to Iuz and...

*her eyes twinkle*

oh, what songs I will compose about our intrepid journey to the heart of darkness.

When do we start?


----------



## Garik (Feb 6, 2003)

*Garik returns Grenier's glance, but says nothing.  He steps forward and addresses everyone with a certain resolve in his accented voice:*

I do not know this Dark Lord well, or his capital Dorakaa, but I have heard of his reputation and if we can...through this enterprise....strike a small blow against his vile empire then we must take up the task.

*Garik reaches up and unwraps the cloth around his face and displays a handsome visage, the golden-skinned face and flashing green eyes of a youthful Baklunish man.*

I know the ways of merchants well and....the prophets curse them....some of my people have traded with the Dark Lord. I can lead you safely to this vile place, if any of you still waver. And if this man requires more lucre...

*He points at Grenier.*

Then he can have my share.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

At both Manzanita's and Garik's acceptance of the mission, Tarvoden smiles and looks to the others.

_"Well, unless there are any more questions or concerns, I'll get Veris back in here and for you to sign the contracts. The contracts are just a lawful formality that state you're in the employ of Furyondy as a mercenary for the agreed upon amounts and, unspecified, duties. Once that's done, Veris can authorize the distribution of the monies and I can give you the items you need to pass as merchants in the Old One's lands."_

He seems to stop and think for a second.

_"In fact, on second thought, I'll give you the items now to save time and bother as it will just mean coming back up here after going downstairs to the treasury."_

Tarvoden goes over to a part of the wall where a suit of ornate chainmail rests upon a frame and stand. Though the chamber is heavily carpeted, the edges are uncovered stone and so when he moves the stand aside he reveals a somewhat indented stone block. Pushing down on that block with his foot causes a portion of the wall to 'click'. You now notice that one of the blocks of stone is fake and actually a cleverly disguised piece of wood which Tarvoden pulls out. Behind this, is a safe to which Tarvoden reaches in his pocket for the key.

Opening it, he pulls out a bundle and then proceeds to cover up the safe again.

Bringing it over to the small table with the collection of chairs around it, he unwraps it and reveals several items. There are seven small disks of worked silver and gold which depict the symbol of Fharlanghn and are attached to a thin silver chain. There are several documents, all of parchment and folded into envelopes.

He passes the documents over to Garik.

_"Since you know about mercantile interests, it's probably best that you carry these. They're merchant licenses that prove you're working for the Hempsy Trading Coster and are under license to take a cargo of grain from Critwall to Doraaka and a cargo of dangerous goods from Doraaka to Critwall. There are other documents as well but you'd do well to destroy them once out of Furyondy for they are permits for you to carry weapons in our lands and avoid the various and numerous taxes; something only given to those in the employ of Furyondy. Till now, you had been under my aegis but once you leave here, I can no longer associate myself with you."_

He then picks up one of the silver and gold disks and looks over it admiringly.

_"These... are Luck Charms, or Journey Disks of Fharlanghn. They only work once and afterwards disintegrate, but you should be able to carry them even within the lands of Iuz as they have a magic upon them that makes them appear... ordinary, mere wooden disks of no consequence. If ever you are in serious trouble, when the odds are against you two-hundred to one, then these can help you escape and live to tell the tale."_

He passes one to Manzanita and then one to Garik.

He then looks to the others and awaits their acceptance of the task.

OOC: The charm disks are one-use items that give you either one of two bonuses. They either give you a once off +5 luck bonus to a saving throw, or allow you to reroll any roll that involves some form of escape from danger, whether it be a Dexterity check or Climb check to avoid falling, an armour class roll (I don't use static DC's for AC), a stabilization check, or anything to avoid dying.


----------



## Clete (Feb 6, 2003)

"I accept your offer, sir.  It's an honor indeed to take part in the battle against the Old One.  

Might I add that having the most experience on merchant missions here, I can easily pose as one.

_The plot is getting thicker.  Well, if Tarvoden's task for us is sincere, what possible Interest could Noveros have in this?  Noveros couldn't possibly be in league with...  I've got to find out why Noveros wants to know what's happening here."_


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

Tarvoden tosses a luck charm to Clete and nods in recognition of his acceptance.

_"Grenier, I trust that six-hundred weight is good enough? And Bor, you've been silent all this time, what say you?"_


----------



## Bor (Feb 6, 2003)

*Bor has been sitting in consternation for quite some time now, gripping the handle of his ranseur as if it was the only solid thing to hold on to in a raging storm. When he's addressed by Tarvoden, he looks up as if shocked out of a reverie. He looks to all of you, with obvious indecision and fear in his eyes.*

"Six hundred... I'll do it for six hundred... up front, now... no use having a promise of money in the future if I'm die before I get it..."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Tarvoden*

Tarvoden sighs.

_"Well Bor, I understand your concern but I simply can't authorize that amount of money to be withdrawn. I allowed for the increase for the others because Garik here had foregone his share previously and even then, the Viscount will probably take it out of my wages. I might be able to swing an extra hundred up-front, but my hands are tied beyond that..."_

OOC: I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume Grenier nods his approval. Bor does to.

_"Very good. Now on to the fine details. You'll be given a small bursary to cover minor expenses such as inn accomodation, blade taxes, waystation taxes, ferry charges, feed for the horses, and whatnot. Umm... the symbol of Wenta is easily recognizable as it is simply an overflowing mug of ale... Oeridians have strange gods. Remember these four names as I can't provide directions beyond them, Tahg Gurdune Dak, which means 'The Three Bloody Corpses Inn' in euroz. This is where you'll find Embran Dokhal, the proprieter. And then there's Sendath, a suel magician, who runs the Hempsy Trading Coster even though it's a primarily Rhennee operation."_

He thinks for a moment.

_"Umm... aside from that, you know the dimensions of the box and the symbol to look out for and to not, under any circumstances, to open the crates. There are seven of them to collect. Sendath will supply you with wagons and mules and the fake cargo... umm... aside from that, once you leave this building, you're on your own. It's up to you to determine the how and why of getting to where you're going. Ships might be a good idea as they're fast but then they also bring a lot of scrutiny, from both sides and several have been caught in the crossfire. Treking will take longer but is possibly safer... that's about all I can add, aside from saying good luck and may your gods watch over and protect you."_

With that, he brings in Veris and gets you all to sign the contract. It's a simple and very straight forward affair with no fine print and is simply needed to extract funds from the treasury so as to not arouse suspicion from the King's tax officers.

After signing, they take you down to the celler where, after going through several magical and mechanical guarding devices, Veris emerges with several bags of gold and gems. He passes each of you, excepting Garik, 300 wheatsheafs (gold pieces) worth of gold (150gp) and gems (10x15gp, pearls, obsidian, hematite) each. Tarvoden then hands over another 100 hundred to Bor out of his own pocket. Bor accepts it and avoids eye-contact with the rest of you.

On top of that, you're given a small pouch with another 100gp worth of coinage of various currencies and type, from coppers to a platinum piece. They tell you this is the bursary.

After leading you to the back door and to an alley-way exit, he addresses you one last time.

_"I shall await your return in Chendl and thank you most humbly for your service to this cause and wish you the best of luck. May your journey end in success. Heironeous watch over you."_

And with that, he closes the back gate and you are in the alley-way, laden with gold and a mission.

OOC: What happens now is totally up to you. Discuss amongst yourselves courses of action and whatnot. John, if you want Clete to go and do some gathering of info, roleplay the request to the party and let me know in OOC or, if you want to keep it covert, email


----------



## Clete (Feb 6, 2003)

*to other party members*

Does anybody know how many days journey it is to  Dorakaa?  If it is a long journey, I suggest we start 'morrow morning, and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC: Edit, actually yes he does nod .

"Hopefully we'll meet again, good Tarvoden."

*Grenier says to Tarvoden, or quietly to the closed gate if Tarvoden has already left.*

"Now, first order of business, Garik, here is 50 wheatsheafs, I'll give you another 50 sheafs when I receive my second payment. I recommend the others do the same, though it is their choice."

*Grenier empties his bag of jewels into his other bag and then fills it with 50 gp and hands it over.*

"I have more than enough to satisfy me. If you don't want it personally for what ever righteous reason that I suspect; give it to the peasants, better in their hands than some chubby viscount."

*He then packs the rest of the gold and jewels into his leather pack (nice and firmly in the center). Putting his pack back on, Grenier turns to his new found companions and continues.*

"Those of you who want to run off please do so now; no need talking to someone when it's not needed."

"Secondly, good idea- Clete, was it? Best we rest and think this through. Though while we're at it, anyone have any ideas on where to start, any plans?"


----------



## Clete (Feb 6, 2003)

*To Grenier*

"Where to start, well, let's make sure we have everything we need.    We should have non-descript clothing, that woudn't attract attention where we're going."

By the way, what can you say of this Tarvoden fellow?  Do you know him well.  I only met him today."


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

"I wouldn't say I know him well, though I do know he is a man of morals, his claim of being a knight thus did not surprise me."

*Adjusting one of his pack's straps Grenier replies to Clete's clothes statement.*

"True a couple worn down cloaks and what not would be good to have. So, first on the list is clothes. Second?"


----------



## Clete (Feb 6, 2003)

*in reply to what we need*

Well, I think we all have most of the necessary items.  We should take extra arrows and such.  and necessary provisions.

*When Clete has a chance, we will buy the necessary food and water, if he needs more, and an extra quiver of arrows*


Clete will go to some other taverns (besides the Thirsty Gnoll and ask about Tarvoden and try to find any connection.  He'll also check a local thieves guild if he can find it, and he'll visit whichever temple is connected to the Knights of the Hart (sorry, dont' have acces to the LGG or other source at the moment), if possible.


----------



## Bor (Feb 6, 2003)

_Jeblin! Why'd Tar have to go and do that. Takin' off some lord I can handle but Tar? Man, now I *have* to go. Maybe if I give my share to Garik and explain... no, look at him, he's doing this 'cause he wants to! Jeblin maniac! Crap, I guess I can't bail... yet._

"Why don't we all go get whatever we need and meet back at the Thirsty Gnoll in the morning? I dunno about you, but I ain't sleepin' there another night now that I can afford somethin' better."

_Yeah, I swear the food there has made me sick and my joints are sore from not getting a good nights rest. I wish I was back home. I miss my duck-down bed..._


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

Oops, see OOC thread.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

* When Tarvoden glanced at him he stopped looking at the papers and paid atention to what he was saying. *

* Once outside he says *

I agree with Clete, we need to rest first. Actually I'm not feeling very well.... Maybe Bor is right, that filthy flea infested tavern ain´t worth another day... Does anybody knows a better one?


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

* To Garik *

Master Garik, back there you asked if I was of the "Exalted  Faith". I don't know what that is. I worship Pelor, the Sun Father.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

"Rest it is!"

"Well I haven't seen much of Gorsend yet, so unless someone knows of a decent inn, how 'bout we go scouting for one now? We can use it as a meeting place for morning and for tonight's lodging if none else is arranged."


----------



## Clete (Feb 6, 2003)

"Agreed Grenier.

Do we want to spend some of our money on magical potions?  How much would a couple of healing potions cost?"

Clete spends 2 hours and 10 gp at the various taverns finding out what he can.  He'll visit the temple and a thieves's guild if he can find one as well.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

Why don't we make a pool of money from which we can buy things common for everyone? I mean for food, lodging, healing and such...

We can trust Clete the job of managing those funds...


----------



## Narrator (Feb 6, 2003)

*Ugh, I will wait until the conversation is finished and John actually says Clete is leaving. D'oh! I really need to eat something...*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 6, 2003)

"Sure M'faro, I think it better though if we each keep an elixir or two for ourselves, it might prevent squabbling." 

"So Clete if you're not against it, you can take charge of the bursary."

*Grenier looks the group over to see if they're ready. If so he points in the direction of the street ahead and starts walking.*

OOC: So if no one has any more to say here in the alley I suppose it's inn finding time.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

* M´faro nods approvingliy and walks with Grenier *

Right, let's get moving!

_ "I hope we find a better place to rest soon." _

 OCC: M'faro will look for a potion of CLW, a couple of halfspears, a whetstone and a waterskin


----------



## Clete (Feb 6, 2003)

*Clete leaves

RE provisions:* "We probably should rent a pack horse somewhere, in addition to basic provisions"



Gotta go to bed, I will post actions tomorrow morning my time (about 700 am GMT).  I agree with one person buying provisions.  Does anyone know how long of a journey it will take?  I haven't looked at the costs, but I assume that we can afford one horse as a pack animal.  Anyway, I'm not against others making decisions to move things along until I post again.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

OCC: According to the map of the Lands of Iuz posted on the website, from Critwall to Dorakaa are aprox. 20 hexes, which are 400 miles that can be made in 16 to 20 days.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm not exactly clear on our task.  Let's make sure we all have it straight.

First we go to Critwall, carrying nothing but ourselves.  There, we pick up a worthless load of sand & wheat to take to Dorakaa.  There we trade that for the boxes & take them to Chendl.

Is that how you guys understand it?

If so, we need to make sure we keep a good supply of money on us.  We may need to buy horses & carts, or a boat in Critwall.  We may also need some for bribes.  

I have some healing balm already.  I do want to buy a dagger, flint & tinder, torches, some oil & maybe some acid.  A pack horse is a very good idea.  I'm fine trusting Clete to do the communal purchasing.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2003)

It looks like a 200 miles to Critwall.  We should probably figure about 9 days.  So we need 54 days of trail rations, assuming we don't want to stop to hunt.  Here's a partial list of things we would need communally

pack horse (pony)         45 gp (in gorsend)
54 days rations             40.5 gp

I'll continue working on a list.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 6, 2003)

* To  Manzanita *

I understand our mission the same way you do. 

Speaking of horses, I have two horses, my heavy warhorse and a light horse that I use it to carry my weapons and equipment, but I can lend it to the group if needed. Does everyone has one?


----------



## Garik (Feb 6, 2003)

*Garik refuses Grenier's coin, with a good-natured wave, as he proceeds to wrap his face again in the silky grey tunic.*

No, thank you, I have no need of it.  However, perhaps you can pool that money, so that the fair lady here, can purchase supplies for us all, as the journey will be long.

*He takes one of Tarvoden's disks and studies it closely, while waiting for everyone to finish making plans.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Garik (Feb 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Garik (Feb 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 7, 2003)

_*Sigh* The ones of faith I never understand..._

"Very well, we use this for supplies and bribe money."

*Grenier hands the bag of 50 gp to either Clete of Manzanita, which ever wants to take care of it.*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2003)

I'd be happy to do some of the communal shoppoing, since Clete seems to have other things on his mind.  I don't have a horse.  We should still probably get one.  Everyone will need a whetstone as well, I think.


----------



## Garik (Feb 7, 2003)

M'faro says _Master Garik, back there you asked if I was of the "Exalted Faith". I don't know what that is. I worship Pelor, the Sun Father._

I do not know that name, but surely he must be a friend of the Son of Light.  You are a man of faith, that is good, for we will be in need of it....


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2003)

*Manzanita looks up from her list*

Here's a list of things I think we'll need, as well as cost & weight.  A pony can carry about 225 pounds of gear, while traveling as fast as lightly encumbered hikers.  Thus if I can get a good pony, we should be able to fit the following onto it at a cost of about 160 gp:

Saddle Pack (20 pounds)
54 days trail rations (54 pounds)
3 tents (sleep 2 each) (60)
6 extra water skins (24)
8 days horse food (80)
6 bedrolls (30)

We'd need to put about 45 pounds of this stuff on your other horse.  Would that work, M'faro?

By the way, M'faro.  Perhaps you should buy the pony.  I don't know a whole lot about those beasts.

This list is not necessarily final.  We don't really know how far it is to Critwall.  We'll need to find a map.  There doesn't really appear to be a road.


----------



## Clete (Feb 7, 2003)

"The list looks good Manzanita.  I can't think of anything else.  Everyone should grap extra arrows/bolts and what not.

There doesn't appear to be a road, well, I might be able to find out some information about that.  DO you think we could ask about the way without arousing suspicion?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 7, 2003)

"Sounds good Manzanita."

*Looking to Clete.*

"I doubt anyone would care much if we did ask, maybe we should try a merchant's guild if there's one..."

OOC: Will that be enough water for the trip to Critwall? I'm not sure on the conversion but I think 1/2 gallon is only enough for 1 day per person.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 7, 2003)

I agree with your list Manzanita, and of course I'll help you find a good pony. About adding extra cargo to my other horse, let me see how much is carying now and I let you know.

 OCC: M'faro wiil use Handle Animal to find the best pony available.


----------



## Clete (Feb 7, 2003)

*To Grenier:*

Let's find out what we can, and get a map if we can, but carefully so as not to arouse suspicion.

OOC Using his gather information skill, Clote spends an extra hour and 2 gp inquireing for info on the roads to critwall (best way, dangers, other tips)

Grenier:  Your purchase list is OK with me.


----------



## Clete (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC:  To DM

Let me try to clarify what my actions are at this point.  My character returned to the either the Thirsty Gnoll or a better inn if one was nearby.  He books a room for one night.  

If other players are in agreement, I suggest we go together to the same inn.

If time permits, I do the investigating I posted about earlier.  I spend two hours trying to discover the link between Noveros and Tarvoden (spending 10 gp and visiting taverns, a temple, and a thieve's guild If I can find one), and one hour trying to find info about the way to Critwall (visiting taverns and a cartographer if I can find one).  

I also buy an extra quiver of arrows.

I go to sleep in the late evening (after I finish the above) and get up in the morning to meet the party at the Thirsty gnoll or whereever else we agree to meet.

I hope that clarifies my actions.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: Yup I'm in agreement with John, Grenier will go to the same inn.

Once Grenier has a room booked he asks any if they wish to hit the streets with him. He then does so and tries to acquire the items I've posted a 100 times .


----------



## M'faro (Feb 7, 2003)

OCC: I agree with John and Karlo. 

M'faro will go to the same inn Clete and Grenier are going. He will also move his horses from the Thirsty Gnoll to the new inn. Then he will help Manzanita find a pony and buy some items he needs.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 7, 2003)

You all agree that finding a better inn is the first thing you'll do. So, after going back to the Thirsty Gnoll, which you found curiously vacant of even the barely alive Jeddeb, you collected your belongings and left.

It wasn't terribly difficult to find another inn although it took two attempts before a satisfactory one was found. Surprisingly, all of the ones you encountered were quite busy; if not full of guests then at least full of patrons.

The one you finally settled on was the The Ardent. When one of you asked, "The Ardent what?", a round of laughs ensued from those gathered and it was explained that that was the whole mystery and charm of the inn and tavern; nobody knew...

It was a low-ceilinged affair with stout beams intersecting at odd angles and the lower floor was heavy with stone flooring, all at odd levels giving it a decidedly cloistered feeling. In addition, the strange architecture gave rise to the impression, though not the reality, of there being several 'rooms' on the one level. Many shadows and alcoves were created by the odd structure and you could see many patrons taking advantage of its nature; whether to be left alone or to conduct illicit dealings, you decided for now it was best not to find out.

Rising up on stout wooden stairs of simple design, there were two more stories atop the low common room. Though not particularly spacious, each was comfortable enough and the hygiene level was far above that of the Thirsty Gnoll.

The food cooking in the common pot was smelling pretty appetizing too and a note by it's side burned into a wooden plaque told you that everyone was expected to 'add a little something'. Thus a stew of sorts bubbled slowly and was free for all to eat from; whether you partook of the meal was another matter entirely.

The only other thing you notice is that, though the inn is packed with around a hundred people, few are actually wearing any weapons and most seem to be peasantry. Occassionally, you see people eyeing your items; whether out of curiosity, fear or a larcenous bent, you couldn't quite tell.

Making sure your things were secure and the horses were tended to, you all agreed to go and do some shopping. Clete, however, said that he needed to do some things and would meet you back at the tavern in a few hours.

*DM: John, I'm assuming that you don't want them to accompany you on the Gather Info missions. Others, I'm assuming you're all going together to collect the various items you want. Bor has offered to stay behind at the inn and guard your rooms and gear. The inn rooms cost 1gp per person per night, meal included *


----------



## Narrator (Feb 7, 2003)

*To Garik*

As you idly follow behind and examine the disk, you notice that on those who have put theirs on, it has indeed assumed a very plain nature. No-one would assume it's value at anything beyond a poor-man's jewellery, valuable only to the person wearing it.

*DM: I'm assuming your character has followed the rest to the inn. Let me know if you want to follow the others on the equipment mission or stay behind.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 7, 2003)

Due to farrier's and liveries closing early, you decide that finding a beast of burden should be your first task. With little difficulty, you're able to pick up a fine steed for a reasonable price.

You stop by apothecaries and temples for potions, various specialty stores for rations and tents and whatnot, gaining whatever you needed with little fuss or negotiation.

It was not until you went to the cartographer that you encountered a problem. Asking about maps for the Land of Iuz and the newly incorporated Horned Lands made the gangly, little old man almost jump from his easel in fright.

*Albeir Johannson of Johannson, Johannson & Johannson Kar'to Graffers*

_"Ye canna be serious? Oh, aye, I see ye are... well, I 'ave an old one but if ye want sumfin' more recent... well, ye'll 'ave ta go to da mayor's office, 'e's a map collector ya know... but 'e won't give ye da time a day, snooty little snot..."_

He goes over to a wall of pigeon-holes filled with scrolled up parchments and papers of all sorts. Though not marked in any way, he seems to navigate the mess as if he knows what he's doing and eventually pulls out a small sheaf of parchments which he hands over for you to look at.

They are definitely old as the documents are labelled with "The Duchy of Furyon" where the Empire of Iuz should be. One of the maps, however, actually shows an overview of the city of Dorakaa, and several of them show ancient roadways to and from various cities within the lands of the Old One.

_"Whatchee be wantin' dose fer? Plannin' a journey?"_

He cackles with laughter at this but quickly notes that nobody else is laughing and so stops and asks:

_"Oh dere mother Beory, ye are aintche? Well... I be chargin' no less for de dead as I do fer de livin', ninety sheafs fer dat dere mastopeeses and not a common less, ye 'ere!"_

What is your response?

*DM: The pony cost you 36gp. For some reason, the man didn't charge you as much as the others and seemed more than happy to accept the standard, rather than inflated price.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 7, 2003)

*To Clete*

After a couple of hours you manage to garner a fair bit of information about the man that is Tarvoden.

After being led astray until finally you changed tact and asked about Knights of the Hart, you eventually managed to track down a former militia man from Highfolk who knew of Tarvoden.

Apparently, he was a hero. During Iuz's push into the Vesve, Tarvoden had distinguished himself in combat and was promoted as a man-at-arms; an honorary knighthood that held with it the prestige but not the power.

Further, he had apparently stayed during the occupation to defend a small village of olvenfolk. Eventually, the village had to be abandoned and Tarvoden had protected them throughout their journey and, at one stage, had stayed behind in order to stave off an attack so that the villagers could flee to safety.

After this, he was a fully fledged Knight of the Hart, despite the Highfolk branch being traditionally, entirely olven.

You then proceeded to a temple of Heironeous. Having heard Tarvoden invoke his name upon your leaving, you figure that's as good a temple as any to find out more about him.

Perhaps not surprisingly, nobody had heard of him and the high priest was too busy to accord you any attention.

However, as you were leaving, another person called to you from the shadows behind a long section strewn with pillars.

What do you do?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2003)

*Manzanita calls to the others present at the map store to gather to discuss*

I'm very reluctant to pay 45gps for an old map.  Perhaps we will find better info in Critwall.  It also appears, as I recall,

OOC:  geography knowledge check

that Dorakaa is right on Whyestil Lake.  If we just follow the Veng upstream & then follow the lake around, we're sure to get there.

*At a provisioning store*

I assume we can find some water on the way, but you're right, Grenier, we should get more.  Let's up it to 4 water skins apiece.  M'faro, can you hold that additional weight, or do we need an additional pack horse?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 8, 2003)

*At the provisioning store.*

"Good, good, I already carry two though, and you all look as if you have one, the extra weight won't be too much."

*At the Kar'to Graffers.*

*Grenier rests his weight on his staff and looks over the counter.*

"How much for the overview of Doraaka, good Sir?"

"And perhaps you would know, is there clear road from here to Critwall?"


----------



## M'faro (Feb 8, 2003)

* At a provisioning store *

Yes, Manzanita my horse can hold the additional weight. I guess now it's carrying about 50 pounds, so with another 45 pounds it's still light load.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*3pm, 11th of Planting, 585 C.Y.*

It begins raining. Just a light drizzle. It's 16 C/62 F


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*Albeir Johannson*

_"Well, 'taint right ta be separatin' a set, see... forty sheafs fer de one, ninety fer de lot."_

He says as he clasps his hands in front of him and rocks on the balls of his feet.

_"As fer de road, I don't rightly be knowin'. 'tis dark days, an' few be travellin' 'tween de cities. I be sayin' you 'ave a clear road to de sea, along de road ta Willip. After dat, who be knowin' but de gods. I do hear tell of hoch jebline an' worse 'arrassin' people near da border, but fer better info, ye be wantin' ta hang in da tavern's an' spread a lil' coin, if ya get me meanin',"_

He rubs his fingers together and rocks forward on the balls of his feet, teetering in a precarious position. You notice suddenly that, if it weren't for his height which though low is certainly higher than a halfling, he resembles a halfling more than a little bit.

*DM: There are four maps in the 'collection' he showed you.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 8, 2003)

* At the Kar'to Graffers, when Mr. Johannson mentions Willip *

_ Willip! That´s the city where I disembarked with Tarvoden and the other fellows! Was there any road from there to Critwall? Darn! I can't remember.... _

 OCC: Two questions: Did I remember any road? and Where did the guys that came with me from Radigast went?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 8, 2003)

"We are short already, so my offer is 25 sheafs for the one of Doraaka or 60 for the lot. I would think this a good price for outdated maps that none here have use for or would buy for that matter."

*Grenier gives the man a penetrating glance as he speaks.*

OOC: Maybe an intimidation check? 
How big is the store? Does it look like the man lives in the same building? What type of entry points are there?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*Albeir Johannson*

_"Tirty fer de one an' seventy fer de lot an' dat is me final offer, an' dontche be lookin' at me like dat, I be adventurin' afore ye be born, I ain't no bein' no late comer to dis world, an' I no be bullied by de likes of ye... now what'll it be, ye be buyin' de only map o' Dorakaa in de city or not?"_

He not only seemed unpeturbed by Grenier's 'gaze attack' but he seemed positively amused.

*DM: Your character got here fourish days ago, IIRC and once entering the city the mercenaries went further north and you were led to the Thirsty Gnoll by Tarvoden.

Yes, there is a well travelled, main road from Gorsend to Willip but no road exists either from Gorsend or Willip to Critwall.

The store is a small, dinky little shop-front attached to the back of a home. There seems to be a door leading out of this room behind the man. Umm... I hope you're not going to kill this poor, harmless, nice old man!*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 8, 2003)

* Leaning close to Grenier, M'faro says in low voice *

C'mon, take the old man offer and let's get going... They won't be this nice in Critwall...


----------



## Grenier (Feb 8, 2003)

"Very well, I'll take the lot little man..."

*Grenier says, he then looks the shop over so that the man can see.*

"And these are bought in confidence that you don't spread word of us buying."

*Grenier pulls out the bag of 50gp he offered before though none took and takes out 20gp worth of jewels and lays them on the counter.*

OOC: Hey! I was just checking out all the available options .


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*Albeir Johannson*

The man picks the gems up and examines them intensely, licking one and then squinting at it with one eye.

_"Dese two be only wort' twenty-five sheafs, total. Gimme anudder five sheafs in gold and ye can 'ave yer map."_

*DM: The gems you were given were 15gp each.*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 8, 2003)

"Sure..."

*Grenier gives the man another 5 sheafs.

He takes the maps and puts them in a large pocket on the inside of his cloack, then looks to the man again.*

"Would you know of any Merchant's guilds nearby?"


OOC: I'm still only paying 70gp total right?


----------



## Clete (Feb 8, 2003)

_So, Tardoven is quite a hero after all, though a little strange why they haven?t heard of him at the Temple of Heironious.  Still, what does Noveros what to know about him?_

*Upon hearing someone calling to him from the shadows, Clete turns around slowly, and says *

(quietly) "Yes?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2003)

So, should we spend some more time here seeking information about the trip, or should we head on out towards Critwall?  I don't see that there's any particular hurry.  It's still low summer, so we're not looking at snow any time soon.  If you like, I'll scout out the tavern for info on our route.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*Albeir Johannson*

_"Ah, very well den. Would ye be likin' a complimentary scrollcase wid dat?"_

He goes behind a small counter and from more pigeon-holes behind it, pulls a scrappy, old and well-worn scrollcase from a collection and without waiting for an answer, takes the maps and carefully places them inside and seals the leather tube.

As you leave, you notice a very intense look in his eyes and somethng odd about the way he just stands there and watches you leave, unmoving.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*To Clete*

As you move closer to the voice, your eyes adjust to the darkness of the shadows and in them you see an elven man dressed in light, silvery chain-mail. Over this he wears a tabard of forest green and golden stitching in the pattern of a pair of antlers.

He wears a fine longsword by his side and has long, flowing black hair worn loosely tied at the back with a leather thong. He seems... otherworldly and as his bright green eyes bore into you feel somewhat humbled in his presence, though you quickly shake the feeling off.

He steps forward a little and takes a fleeting glance up the hall. You notice that there doesn't seem to be anyone paying much attention to you.

_"I overheard your inquiries into the half-olve, Tarvoden. You seemed to convey an attitude that he was... respected. I would ask you, then, why you seek information about such as he?"_


----------



## M'faro (Feb 8, 2003)

* Outside Mr. Johannson store M'faro tightens his cloak under the rain *

You're right Manzanita, we don't have to worry about snow yet, but if this rain continues or get heavier, considering there is no road to Critwall, the terrain will be softer and the trip slower.

 OCC: I'll try to guess what the weather would be in the next couple of days.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 8, 2003)

*To M'faro*

After watching the clouds and feeling the wind on your face as you traverse the streets, you reckon that with the southerly blowing off the Nyr Dyv, it will probably moisten things up a lot and so it will get a lot worse over the coming days.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 9, 2003)

*Grenier runs a hand through his wet hair.*

"Do you have any idea on how long this rain will last M'faro? Maybe for now we should head back to the inn and let her ladyship find out what she can. There could be some travelers of past that know a route to Critwall."

OOC: What's the time now in Gorsend?


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

I think it will rain for at least two days. If we travel cross country from here to Critwall, it's the same we leave tomorrow or in a couple of days. The terrain will be soft and soaked. But if we go first to Willip, to where the road is good, we can hope the weather be better when we arrive there.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*DM: To Grenier: The time is ten minutes after the last time I told you... so about 3.10pm.

To the shoppers: Are you three just going to stand outside the shop, getting wet?*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

* To his shopping companions *

OK. We got the pony and the maps, let's go and get the rest of the things we need and go back to "The Ardent" until this rain gets worst.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 9, 2003)

"Agreed."

*Grenier will go with the rest of the shoppers back to "The Ardent".*


----------



## Garik (Feb 9, 2003)

*Garik is waiting at the Ardent, in its common room, with whomever decided to hang back. He has ordered himself a mug of boiling water, into which he has dropped strange leaves from his pocket to brew a tea. He scans the room, waiting for others to return, looking out for anyone that might look suspicious.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*To Garik*

A couple of men, with an uneasy look about them, watch you as if their interest is more than mere curiosity.

Before you can decide what their intentions may be, you hear a voice from behind you say something in Ancient Baklunish and then you feel hands run over your shoulders.

_"A bakluni man... it's been ages..."_

Here the silken female voice stops and lowers to a whisper where you then also feel her hot breath against your ear.

_"...since I've had a bakluni man..."_


----------



## Garik (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: Where is Garik sitting?  He would have tried to obtain a seat with no one behind him where he can scan the room.  Has anyone touched him?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*To Garik*

*DM: The common room is packed with over one-hundred patrons of all shapes, sizes and races. You were lucky to find a seat at all, let alone one with a small table. Though you managed to put your back to one of the many solid wooden beams, it was barely wide enough to prevent anyone from coming up behind you.

As I've stated before, I don't do retroactive actions. If you had wanted Garik to only have sat in the bar if he could have his back to the wall, then you should've stated that.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 9, 2003)

*Garik turns briskly to face his addressor, examining her closely and taking in the scene in as much detail as possible.*


OOC:  DM, activate spidey-sense.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*To Garik*

Garik scans the room, taking in the scene inch-by-inch; these were foriegn lands with strange people and customs, but you knew a prostitute when you saw one.

The woman in front of you was dressed in garish clothing that may, twenty or thirty winters ago, have been in style but now were little more than dirty rags on a dirty whore.

Due to the cloistered nature of the common room and the fact that it was so packed and noisy, few paid attention to the scene.

The woman in front of you was in her late thirties and the years had not been kind. She seemed scared of you.

You were situtated about thirty feet back from the centre of the room. Behind you, about ten feet away, was the opposite wall where the entrance/exit lay about twenty feet behind you and to your right in your current facing.

Several beams and pits lay in between you and the doorway, and a rising section of the floor was about twenty feet to your left. Directly behind you there were tables and chairs but no windows. In fact, the entire tavern seemed devoid of them, now that you noticed.

It was here, just as you were getting a sense for the room, that you heard a nasty little voice behind you.

_"Let go of da lady, mister, lest we 'ave yer guts spillin' on da floor dere..."_

An odd thing to say, seeing as you hadn't laid a hand on her...

_"I said, let go of her mister!"_


----------



## Poto Knezer (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC:  whoops


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC:  I have to appologize for not mapping out Manzanita's actions in more chronalogical detail.  I'll try to do better.  At this point, though, it appears we first went to find an Inn after we left the Mayors, then we went buy a pony, then a map.  Thus, we haven't bought the other supplies we've spoken of.  If this assumption is seems correct to everyone...

*Manzanita pulls her cloak close against the wind as they walk back towards the inn.*

We still need to purchase our provisions.  Would you accompany me, M'faro, with the horses, so we can carry our purchases back to the inn?  This evening, I will attempt to learn more of our trek from the patrons of the hotel.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 9, 2003)

* M'faro goes with Manzanita an Grenier to buy the rest of the provisions and carry them to the inn. *

 OCC: Since we don't want to haggle prices with the suppliers, we pay the 50% overprice and get everithing that was on Manzanita shopping list, as well as Grenier and mine


----------



## Clete (Feb 9, 2003)

> "I overheard your inquiries into the half-olve, Tarvoden. You seemed to convey an attitude that he was... respected. I would ask you, then, why you seek information about such as he?"




"I certainly do have a great deal of respect for Tarvoden.  I simply wanted more information about the man.  It sounds like he is quite a hero to your people."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*To Clete*

Upon hearing that you respect Tarvoden and think him a hero, the olven man's perfect face is marred briefly by a sneer which he quickly corrects by closing his eyes and calming himself for a moment.

_"Maybe once... you're obviously charmed by his methods and manner. Good luck to you, but fair warning, do not speak his name in Highfolk... ever."_

With that, he glides backwards and swirls on the ball of his foot so that the end effect is for him to move behind the pillar in one smooth, quick motion. You blink and look around the pillar only to find him vanished from sight, without nary a sound and only the echo of his swishing cloak to indicate he was ever there at all...

*DM: Grr... I said 'No Quoting'. You know... I bet NOBODY actually read those PBP guidelines... regardless, in this particular instance, it's appropriate and is much better than everybody's previous attempts so from now on, quoting is ok as long as it's neat and you quote who you're quoting.

John, do you do anything more in the temple or do you continue on your gather info about the road to Critwall as per former instructions?*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 9, 2003)

*To Manzanita, Grenier & M'faro*

Having finished your provision shopping, and seeing that the rain, though light, was not about to abate, you all decided to head straight back to the Ardent.

You only managed to get about three-quarters of the way there, however, before you hear a commotion behind you.

Turning around, you see several armed men on horseback trotting towards you, seemingly oblivious of anyone in front of them. They have a harsh look about them as if they've not only seen and dealt with the scum of the streets but had risen, barely, up from their ranks.

The light horses, M'faro could see, were in terrible condition and their strapping was tied inexpertly, making the horses uncomfortable, which was evidenced by the difficulty the men were having in controlling the mounts.

Wearing studded leather armour and wielding shortswords and crossbows, the three men seemed more than prepared for any situation.

The lead man trotted to within twenty feet of you and stopped. His hair was long and greasy and despite his relative youth, about late twenties, his mouth was a warzone of missing or black teeth. He was unkempt and unshaven and addressed you with a constant sneer and contemptuous look upon his face.

_"Oi, you t'ree... yeah, you're da ones... Ise gots reports dat dere bein' a buncha hooligans runnin' about bristlin' wid weapons... dat'd be youse. You'd bedder be comin' wid us, all quiets like..."_

*DM: You remember Tarvoden had express permission to bring you all through the gates of the city, armed. Whether that permission still remains...*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 10, 2003)

* As we stop, I move next to the pony and casually rest a hand over the new bought halfspears. 

I'll let Grenier do the talking, but if he doesn't succeed to drive them away and the bullies get more aggresive, I'll try to scare their mounts. 

Since they are light horses and seem uncomfortable with their riders (it will be difficult to take aim with the crossbows), I guess the chances that they fall from the saddle are good. *


----------



## Grenier (Feb 10, 2003)

*In a firm voice Grenier steps forward and starts to speak.*

"Your accusations have no grounds, we are not the hooligans you seek. We are merely armed merchants, after a few run-ins with petty thieves you tend to get a bit paranoid."
"Though I do understand your cause for concern . . . How about we pay a tax for our weapons to prove we are indeed civilized merchants and not these hooligans? A silver piece for each one, that sounds fair doesn't it?"

*Grenier takes a quick look around (for any witnesses ) and then back to the armed men for an answer.*


----------



## Clete (Feb 10, 2003)

*Clete leaves the temple and continues to ask about the road to Critwall*

_So, Tarvoden may not be all he seems to be...I sure don't know what to make of this.  Still, no idea on what Noveros wants with him._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2003)

*Manzanita steps out next to Grenier to assist in the parley if appropriate*

OOC:  I don't want to say anything until they respond to Grenier, yet I won't be logging in again for about 14 hours, so I wanted to at least post something.  Manzanita will certainly try to use her bluff &/or Diplomacy to avoid a fight.


----------



## Garik (Feb 10, 2003)

*Garik carefully turns towards his attacker, but does turn his back completely on the women, nor draw his weapon, but keeps the man who whispered to him at arm's length.*

You are mistaken....sir. Perhaps you and your "lady" would like a drink or have you both had enough?

_I wouldn't bed the wench with my horses, nevermind share her wares. These flannish treat their women like cattle._


OOC: DM, Continue taking in the scene carefully.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 10, 2003)

*To Clete*

Unfortunately, in all your investigations, you have turned up nothing about Noveros. There were several dead-ends where you found out about a person who had a similar name but ultimately, no information could be garnered about the mysterious man.

Information about the road to Critwall, however, came in a flood and you barely had enough wherewithall to filter through all the chaff to get to the wheat.

Essentially there were two routes and the following key pieces of information were garnered in your efforts:

1) On the road to Willip, you will encounter numerous waystations where militiamen will require the payment of several taxes, including a Freesword tax which is called 'Blade Coppers' once you cross over into the Barony of Willip; a Foriegner's Tax; and, again once you cross over in to Willip, a Dweomercrafting Tax. However the journey will be swift and safe due to the relatively good condition of the road and the constant patrols.

 Willip itself is a bustling port city full of colour, life, activity and crime. It is the main base of Furyondy's navy and therefore has extensive shipyards and many sailors. It is also a nexus of trade for the Nyr Dyv into Furyondy. From Willip there are vessels that will take you as far as Herechal for a modest fee, however from there, getting to Critwall would be under your own steam.

2) Crossing the plains of St. Lucius, the relatively unihabited area between the road from Gorsend to Willip and between Gorsend and Critwall/Herechal, is said to be treacherous due to roving bands of hoch jebline who break ranks from their base in Critwall not to mention bandits. There have also been rumours of beings with scales that ooze a vile, rotten egg smell and other 'things' that resemble fat, hairless gnomes that mindlessly attack anything living.

 Such are just wild rumours, though, told to you by wild-eyed men after too much drink. Others have said that the journey is actually quite scenic and due to the plains being relatively free of trees and hills, quite swift and can easily cut in half the time it would take to journey from Gorsend, not to mention be a helluva lot cheaper.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 10, 2003)

*To Manzanita, Grenier & M'faro*

As the warriors have managed to attract a great deal of attention due to their callous approach, a crowd slowly, and surreptitiously, gathers to watch the proceedings. There are probably a good fifty to a hundred people looking on, at varying distances, and easily a couple of hundred within earshot of any battle that might happen.

The horses, though indeed fiesty and difficult to control are not bucking wildly or rearing up so though any shot from the back of the steed might be done under less than perfect conditions, the chances of them falling aren't significantly increased.

Upon hearing the words of Grenier, the greasy little man sneers and replies.

_"Don't think yah coin is good wid us, fella. Yer under arrest fer smugglin' weapons into da city, an yah got no permit so don't you be tryin' nuttin' funny-like. Now... drop yer weapons an' we be all friends."_

The other two are now loading their crossbows and will have a bead on you in moments...


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To Garik*

You hear behind you the 'schickt' sound as a blade is drawn.

_"Oh you be buyin' a'right, buyin' a place in da Abyss if yah dun be handin' over all yah coin..."_

The woman cautiously begins placing her hands into the folds of your clothing, seemingly searching for something.

She speaks to you softly.

_"Sorry matey, you know how it is... woman's gotta make a livin', an' a rich, foriegn traveller like you, dressed all in silks..."_

*DM: This is all happening as in hasn't happened and therefore you can intervene and say, grab her arm or turn around as the blade is drawn and smack him before it is, sort of thing. Essentially, it would be an initiative roll to see who goes first if you were to attempt anything.*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 11, 2003)

"A permit is what you want? Well indeed we do have one, I thought that would be a given, how else would we have gotten into your well guarded town with our weapons?
Our friend carriers our permit right now, he is waiting for us in the tavern "The Ardent". It be a mere short walk that way."

*Grenier points in the direction of the tavern.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To Grenier, M'faro & Manzanita*

The leader of the guards looks a little perplexed at your response. He opens his mouth a couple of times and tests out a word or two but nothing else was forthcoming for several seconds.

One of the other guards speaks to his companion in mid crank.

_"'Ere, 'e never said 'nuffin' 'bout no permits..."_

The leader seems a little frustrated at upon hearing his companion blurt this out and so turns his steed and goes back to confer with them.

They squabble for a moment, the third managing finally to get his crossbow cranked and loaded whilst keeping an eye on you all.

The leader smacks the other guy over the head and after a few more moments of talking, the leader seems to be impressed with something the guy said and so comes back to you all to report.

*DM: If you wish, during all of this, you can all flee, draw weapons, take aim or whatever.

You all succeeded at Listen checks, however, and thus can hear what they were speaking about, even though twenty feet away and whispering.

Here's a breakdown of the conversation:

Leader: What'd yah go an' say dat fer, yah idyet!

Grunt1: Dey dunno nuttin' 'bout da guy dat told us... leave off.

Grunt2: Damn jeblin crossbow! Ah, got it!

Leader: Look, if they've got permits, there's nothin' we can do, we 'ave ta let 'em go.

Grunt1: But dey spies of tha Old One!

At this point, the leader smacks him over the head.

Leader: Dalt damn you! Keep yer trap shut or I swear I'll... I'll... I'll tell yer wife about Moreen!

A brief silence ensues.

Grunt2: Umm...

Grunt1: Hey... whattiff dey forges?

Leader: Eh?

Grunt1: Yah know... lies... on paper... forges...

Leader: Bless yah Rett, yah a genus sometimes... forgeries, o'course!*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

_ The weapon permits! Who has those? Ah yes, Tarvoden gave it to Garik with other papers! _

* I consider then better not to scare the mounts, but as Manzanita moves next to Grenier, I move with the pony behind both of them (about 5 feet) and, taking advantage of the cover, as the guards gather to discuss, try slowly loose a spear. 

If I succeed I'll keep the spear tight to my right side, trying to cover it from sight. 

In case of combat my target will be the grunt with the loaded crossbow.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 11, 2003)

*Garik spreads his legs and arms in a martial stance, intentionally trying to trip the woman beside him and knock her on her ass, as he coils his arm to punch the man beside him. He tries to hit him squarely in the mouth, as best he possibly can.*

_This town's hospitality leaves something to be desired._

SALEE-YA!!!!!

OOC: If the wakeup call is not enough to dissuade them, I'll immediately draw my weapon and prepare to use deadly force.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 11, 2003)

*Grenier licks his lips and in preparation starts to recite the words needed for a spell to himself. Then as the men finish conversing he starts to speak.*

"So good men, would you like to see our permit, it clearly states we are employed by this state. We can even bring it too a court or some such to have it checked, to insure it is a genuine article."

_That #^@$*&! Cartographer! I bet he called these idiot guards on us . . ._


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*Combat (The Ardent): Surprise Round, Round 1, Round 2*

You decide that enough is enough and with a subtle move you attempt to trip the lady. She reacts deftly and avoids it, and in turn, hikes up her skirts and briskly moves away from the scene.

The man behind you with the nasty voice, looks like a seedy middle-aged man, short of stature, with a scraggly pair of side-burns, a sallow complexion and an unshaven, mean-looking face that resembles a bull-terrier's only, uglier. He wears clothes that although of fine cut and quality, much like the maiden's are old now and out of fashion.

Just in time you see the dagger in his hand fly towards your back. The blow was easy to deflect with your arm but the other man, leaping across the table, made a grab for your waist.

You dodged back a little and pushed him down on the table, his grapple unsuccessful.

*DM: You just initiated a surprise round in which I gave you the first action. Everybody has now had an action. In the following round, you're last in the initiative order.*

The man on the table grunts, gets up and attempts to kick you from a standing position. But you duck your head under the blow with ease.

He's a burly man in simple clothing. A little overweight and already sweating from the effort of fighting.

The older man recovers from your deflection and takes another stab at you.

_"It's a fight ye want is it? Eh? Well, McDuggen'll give it to ye!"_

An inexpertly aimed blow is easily dodged by you but now you have the whole tavern in an uproar and looking on.

Ignoring this, you line up the guys ugly mug and aim a blow. Seeing you are doing so and with dagger in hand, he takes the opportunity to lunge forward again but the blow glances off the armour underneath your silken garments.

With precision, power and skill, you bring your fist down on the little mans pug-face and hear the distinct wet 'splotch' sound of it hitting home and hitting home hard.

He staggers for a second, blood dripping down from his face as he tries to recollect himself but with a shake, he comes to and glares in your direction.

*DM: Heh, everybody is missing except you! You landed a solid blow, doing 5 points of sub-dual damage but he's still on his feet.*

The man on the table decides it'd be a real good idea to land on you and so you feel him topple on to you and drag you down. But with resolute strength and agility, you shrug him off and he rolls to the side, behind you with a grunt.

The woman seems to have disappeared but the ugly little man is still thirsting for blood and so takes yet another slash at you, this time, however your attention is distracted between him and the brute behind you and as he lunges, you feel the blade snick past your armour and almost pierce your flank. Luckily, the blow was averted by the twisting of your torso at the last second.

The entire tavern has been whooping and holloring for blood. Shouts of "Get 'im McDuggen!" and "You've got 'im where ya want 'im now!" and "Kill the filthy foriegner!" have been echoing about you but you had not noticed until now because until now you hadn't drawn your sword. It was thus the sudden absence of the shouts and calls that alerted you to their former existence.

In front of you, McDuggen wields his little dagger in wide-eyed terror. He seems focused on the massive falchion now glittering before him. Behind you, you can hear a slight wimpering and guess it's coming from the brute.

*DM: Ok, it's still the second round, however as you said you would prepare to use deadly force, I decided to let you say yay or nay on it. You've used a move-equivalent action to draw and thus still have a standard action which you can use to attack either the brute behind you, McDuggen in front of you, or alternately, you can replace it with a move-equivalent to move up to 30-ft. If you move, you'll provoke attacks from both opponents.

The current situation is illustrated here: Battlemap.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 11, 2003)

*Garik does his best to keep his attackers off balance.  While he does draw his sword, he does not immediately use it to full-out attack.*

_These Flannish are such barbarians! But they probably do not know better and  I do not wish to betray the trust of Tarvoden, so let us see if they can take a hint._

In my land, thieves get precious little mercy. Be thankful I am more merciful!

*Garik shouts this as he attempts to strike McDuggen in the face with the heavy pommel of his falchion in an attempt to break his nose or knock him out.  He'll apply all his other efforts to defense and if he is able,  he'll step on the fat fallen thief's back to keep him down.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*Combat (The Ardent): Round 2 & 3*

With a thick crunching sound you connect the pommel of the falchion heavily with the mans nose. The entire tavern makes collective sounds of sympathetic pain as McDuggen goes cross-eyed and thumps the floor, unconscious.

The brute behind you sees this and sees you turn your attention on him and puts up his hands and staggers away, wanting none of that blade or your fists.

Around you, you can hear people complaining bitterly as money changes hands and a few curse either in your direction or spit on the prone form of McDuggen.

A couple of others cautiously approach, watching to see if you're going to stake a claim to McDuggen's items.

Another man comes up to you and pushes a few coins into your hand and speaks to you.

The man is thin, medium build and seemingly of suelish origin due to the blondeness of his shortly cropped hair and unshaven face. He seems young but at the same time you can see that he's no fool as the shrewdness in his eyes and demeanor tells you plainly.

He attempts to put his arm around your shoulder, in a friendly fashion and to whisper conspiratorially.

_"Bloody brilliant, dat was! Care to do it again sometime, perchance in a more... organized fashon?"_

*DM: Technically it is still combat. The other man has used his turn, in round 3, to make a double move (60-ft.) away from you. You can pursue him, ignore him, loot the body, punch this new guy or end the combat as it is, again, your turn.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To Manzanita, M'faro & Grenier*

The leader once more seems a little perplexed as to what to do. After a brief moment of contemplation, he seems to have made a decision.

_"Yeah... umm... right, to the Ardent den... an' we'll be seein' if dese dok you ments are o'riginal... err... you, err... you lead da way den."_

They move forward and stop within five feet of you.

_"Well, git a move on, we ain't got all day an' you dun wanna be arrested fer loyterin', do yah."_


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To Clete: The Thieves' Guild*

Having spent hours exhaustively questioning people and tracking down leads and speaking to yet more people and shouting drinks and speaking to some more people, and having found out the Heironean temple is the only one in town, you finally manage to track someone down from the local chapter.

Amazingly enough, the 'guild' consisted entirely of one small, run-down building just a few doors down from, and a street behind, the Thirsty Gnoll.

It posed as a cobbler's shop but you recognized the signs: on the sign were three nails crossed over each other to signify no double-crossings; in the window a white hankee could be seen indicating sanctuary could be found within; and the most obvious, a man seemed permanently affixed to a chair inside a room that had a conveniently facing window in the building opposite.

Knocking twice you went straight in; that was the usual sign, after all, who knocks on the door of a shop?

A smallish man of indeterminate human race sat with his feet up on a low counter. His beard was short and scraggly and a scar ran over his right eye and down his chin. He sat back with his arms behind his head and casually chewed on a thin stick.

_"Come ta pay yer respects, eh?"_

This was the term used to ask if you would be, or had been, doing any thieving in the town and if you'd be paying the guild it's share. Ten percent was a standard cut to avoid getting your throat slit but twenty was the going rate for out-of-towners.

*DM: Feel free to make up any thieves' cant as I did above as long as you explain it in OOC or in your characters thoughts/actions, etc. You know this not to be 'the guild' or a headquarters, but rather just a place that they own. You have no idea how big or little the guild is here or how many guilds there are or if they're just gangs but so far this is the only evidence of any activity in the town.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 11, 2003)

*Garik shrugs off the man's embrace and watches the fat thug race from the room. He doesn't follow him, but instead turns to this newcomer, while pointing to McDuggan on the ground.*

Who are you? And who are these men?


----------



## Clete (Feb 11, 2003)

"No, I don't fork (OOC: "Fork = to pick a pocket) around here.  I'm just passing through.  I'd looking for information on fellow named Tarvoden."

*Clete descretely tosses 2 gp towards the old man.*

OOC: I use this site for thieves' cant.http://php.iupui.edu/~asimmon/thief.html;  I will offer up to 5 gp for info on Tarvoden if it seems the man can give me something useful, particularly how he is connected with Noveros.  However, Clete is careful not to bring up the name Noveros or indicate any direct connection.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 11, 2003)

*Forcing himself to smile at the guard's comment, Grenier throws his hood on and starts to walk in the direction of the Ardent. As they make their way Grenier takes a couple quick looks to both of his companions, incase they want 'suggest' something.*

OOC: Great combat!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2003)

OOC:  I enjoyed that combat as well

*Manzanita speaks to the men in an easy, somewhat jovial manor as they walk/ride to the inn*

I'm glad you gentlemen have seen reason.  The old one is a powerful enemy of your state.  We must not waste our efforts fighting each other.  Powerful warriors like you & us must work together, for we also fight against his evils.

Indeed, it would have been nice to have you with us on our trip to Gorsend.  We were set upon by 12, or was it 15 M'faro? hoche Jebline.  We slaughtered them, of course, with both spells & blades.  But some of their archers escaped.  Perhaps if you fine warriors had been there, you could have rode them down with your steeds.

OOC:  this is a form of bluff check, perhaps, if they eventually face the decision to attack us


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

* Grinning and nodding aprovingliy, M'faro says *

Yes, I think they were 15, yes. We cut that scum into pieces!

 OCC: very nice combat description!


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To Clete*

You entered the room and noticed immediately two things: any ruse that this was a shoe shop was destroyed pretty much on entering and there was a man attempting to hide just to your left and slightly behind you, in other words, behind the door.

Keeping just inside the doorframe meant that if any trouble ensued you could easily duck out before you were trapped and the crossbowman across the street would need at least a second or two to realize what was going on and aim.

You threw the stocky little man some money and explained your purpose here; he deftly caught the two pieces and examined them. Not trusting to his eyes he bit into them and with some measure of surprise looked at them and then back at you and nodded his head before speaking.

_"Whatever it be you do, it must pay well as these ain't no buttons. Aye Giblets, he's no Abram cove... though he may be if we take 'im to the Abbess, hehe."_

At the mention of the word 'Giblets', the man behind the door steps into view and stands to the side. Impassionate and cold-eyed, he watches you with arms crossed and a 'don't mess with me or you'll find out why I'm called Giblets' kinda way.

_"So, you want to know a bit about... who was it again? Me pony's a bit light on the plate, if ye know what I mean?"_

And indeed you did, as you reached into your purse and tossed him another golden coin from it.

_"What's a natty lad like you want with a cull like 'im?"_

*DM: He's not an old man. Just so you know, often a rogue will divulge information in the form of a conversation so the fact that he's asking you a question is merely a part of the process and not that he's avoiding telling you anything and waiting for more money. And if you're canny, you'll see he's already divulged something significant *


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To M'faro, Manzanita and Grenier*

For a moment the leader goes slack-jawed and seems a bit paler but then his nimble-minded friend cuts in with a nudge and a whispered remark and they both scoff at you and the leader puts his boot on Manzanita's back and pushes her forward.

_"Keeps yas traps shut or yah gonna be in tha stocks by nightfall."_

*DM: Aww, I really liked that bluff attempt and even gave you a +2 for M'faro's assist... sometimes the dice just suck. Blame BoxCar's *

EDIT: *DM: Oops, forgot to roll Listen checks. M'faro hears the whispered mans words as if a clarion was belting them out. Perhaps the wind was carrying the words directly to your ear? Whatever the case, you heard the following: "We was told there weren't no casters... they're lyin'."*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 11, 2003)

*To Garik*

_"Ok, ok, no need to get yerself fussed..."_

The newcomer eyes the big sword still gripped and ready to use. He backs away a foot or two and puts up his hands defensively and to show he has no weapons.

_"Ole McDuggen's jus' a lazy thief who'll look fer any excuse. He's always in 'ere 'causin' no end of troubles. I don't doubt tha bluffer'll be thinkin' ya did 'im a favour. See... he's already grinnin'."_

For a moment you're confused as to what he's saying but when he points to the inn-keeper, you realize that he must be called 'Bluffer'. Bluffer nods as you look over and gives you an approving wink as he's busy cleaning out mugs. Before you are distracted by this guys speech, you notice that he calls over a wench and points you out.

_"As fer me, I'm jus' a businessman, looking fer a partner. That coin there was a show of faith, seein' as I made a tidy sum off of you jus' now. I figure if youse willin' to fight again, I can arrange it an' we can be sharin' tha profits, eh? Whattya say?"_

Just then the wench from the bar comes over and places a frothing tankard (you note that most people are drinking from mere mugs!) of ale and some cheese and bread on a plate. She gives you a coy nod and a courtsey before taking off.

The man notes her leaving by taking in the view from behind appreciatively.

_"Caw, even Susi's got the likin' of yah!"_


----------



## M'faro (Feb 11, 2003)

* When M'faro sees the mans boot on Manzanita shoulder he says with a menacing look *

Hey you, moron! Don't you ever do that again!


----------



## Clete (Feb 11, 2003)

"Yes he is a cull, so why might some cloyes be interested in him.  'Specially some faggers from out-of-town?"

OOC cloyes & fagger = thief; If chance arises, Clete also inquires why the elves of highfolk dislike Tarvoden.   He'll spend another 1-2 gp for more info if need be.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2003)

*Manzanita shakes her shoulders a bit & holds her head high, as though she didn't really feel the boot, though she gives M'faro a grateful smile at his defense.*

_we of elf blood are patient.  This poor man is not evil, just weak.  I will not fall to his level._

Tell me, do you perhaps work for our friend the lord mayor Veris Montaigne?


----------



## Garik (Feb 12, 2003)

*Garik eyes the man warily, then moves to sheath his falchion after the man shows he has no weapons and if no one is threatening him any longer.*

I am not a gladiator, so seek your fortune elsewhere, friend. These thieves picked the wrong mark, but they are not my concern. We should notify the town guard. 

It is minions of the Old One that will taste my blade soon.

_Suel of face, serpent of tongue. Best to beware, it is possible that this man sent these thieves himself to test me._

*Garik lays the coins the on the table refusing them, but leaving them for the servant girl, and nods curtly as the woman delivers the frothing tankard.*

I do not drink spirits, but thank you lady.  However, I will partake of the cheese and bread....prophets bless me, I'm famished, and my companions are soon to return.

*Garik assumes his seat, keeps one eye on this man and one on the door.  He does not touch McDuggan.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 12, 2003)

*Giblets and Henry*

_"Eh, let's cut the flash an' plainspeak. I gets tired of talkin' in code."_

He looks to see if you know what he means and then continues.

_"I don't much know why... he's always been a good sport, never hassled us, always paid up front an' kept his word, don't know of anyone after his blood, aside from maybe you. I did hear he was up to something though..."_

By now, Giblets had moved away from his position of standing over you and had sat on a small wooden chair and leaned up against the wall. He was an ape of a man, with a high, sloping forehead, olive skin, a thick coating of body hair and the type of muscles that were hard rather than just bulky. But he also seemed sharp and on the ball and by his speech, of which you were now just hearing as he interrupted his partner, you'd guess he was an educated man.

_"Was he not the one who had the magical device, Henry?"_

The other man thought about this for a second and then clicked.

_"Oh yeah, that... well, fer that, I'd need an extra helping on me plate, eh?"_

You flip him another couple of coins and he neatly grabs them out of the air and pockets them without a second thought.

_"There's a rumour that he's got a magical device of sorts. Something that allows rapid travel... yah see, he seems to get around... a lot... in fact... I heard he was only in Tenh only a few weeks ago when I also heard he was in Bissel *at the same time*."_

His eyes were wide by the time he had said that and he licks his lips and nods his head as if to communicate to you that such is indeed a significant thing he said.

*DM: That'd be your limit of five gold that you said you'd use. As for the rest, well, it's a roleplaying situation so ask it in character.*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 12, 2003)

*As Manzanita speaks of Veris, Grenier casts her a sharp look, and within the cover of his hood he puts a finger to his closed lips. He then comes next to Manzanita and wipes the dirt off of her back.*

"Just cleaning off the dirt."

*Grenier says to the guards and Manzanita.*

"Nearly there we are, it's just that building there."

*Pointing to the Ardent.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 12, 2003)

*To Manzanita, M'faro & Grenier*

_"'Ere, watch who yah callin' moron, moron!"_

You can see he's about to give you a swift kick as well until he hears Manzanita's words. Instead he eyes you, eyes his foot, puts it back in the stirrup, looks to his companions, and gulps.

Upon hearing Grenier's shout that they were near the Ardent, the man sighed visibly.

_"Roit, let's git this done wid."_


----------



## Narrator (Feb 12, 2003)

*To Garik*

Looters clean McDuggen's belongings from him and a couple of lads, at the behest of Bluffer, drag him outside and throw him unceremoniously out on the street.

Hearing you mention the guards, the sly man says his good-bye's and thanks you, most humbly and graciously, for your time... your honourable sirness.

The bar wench heard your refusal of the ale and came back with a mug of cider and though initially refusing the coins, she politely took them and thanked you most kindly.

Almost two hours passed and everyone seemed to give you a wide-berth. Extra hot water was sent to you with some nicer cups for your tea, once you had finished the bread and cheese.

Bor had come down and kept you company for awhile but had seemed rather preoccupied and had left with a mumbled good bye.

Other than that, it was uneventful from that moment on until the Grenier, Manzanita and M'faro entered, followed by three likely looking lads dressed in what seemed to be some sort of military uniform consisting mainly of leather armour and a small symbol of three golden wheatstalks on a green background, underneath which was a stylized representation of a bunch of apples.

*DM: If you want to have alerted the authorities, you can have done so through the wench who will send for the guardsmen.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 12, 2003)

* As we reach The Ardent, M'faro take the pony to the stables and see if there's room for it. Then unload the provisions and weapons and carry them to his room. Before leaving the stable, he checks his horses. *


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2003)

*Manzanita approaches Garik*

Garik, these gentlemen have evidently confused us with someone else.  Nonetheless, I believe it would be appropriate to show them the document permitting us to bear arms in the lands of Furyondy.


----------



## Garik (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC:  DM, do I have any such documents?  ;-)

*Garik rises from his table cautiously and stares at his companions faces for any signs or signals of their intent.*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 12, 2003)

"The weapons permit, remember, from our employer... It's with our other documents for our travels."

*Grenier says coolly, trying to keep status quo with the guards.*


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 12, 2003)

*Clete tosses another gold piece down.*

"Go on..."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 12, 2003)

*Henry & Giblets*

Henry catches it and looks a bit disappointed that you weren't impressed by what he had to tell you. He looks at the piece and grins, shaking his head at the same time.

_"'Ere Giblets, he's got a portable hole full'o'gold, it just keeps on comin'..."_

Giblets hmphs and looks at you as he speaks.

_"Might want to check the well before you throw coins for wishes, kiddey. This one's empty."_

Giblets leans forward in a very significant, and menacing, manner.

_"'Ere, 'ang about, we could use you fer a little sumfin' we got planned in the darkmans..."_

The two men exchange a brief look and then Giblets shrugs and Henry turns back to you.

_"Could be worth some more info... a bit of cackle on your myrmidon... not to mention a nice little quota fer yerself. What say you? All that for a brief night out."_


----------



## Clete (Feb 12, 2003)

"Naw, sorry, gotta go.  I ain't gonna be here much longer."

*Clete leaves the shop and goes back to the inn.  Aside from the afore mentioned buying an extra 20 arrows and provisions for the trip to Critwall, Clete retires for the day.

When he meets the others he relates what he learned about the road to Critwall, but keeps what he has learned about Tarvoden to himself for the moment.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 12, 2003)

*Henry & Giblets*

_"Suit yerself. If ye be redecidin', take to the streets and walk by here after Luna sets."_

*DM: Luna setting is a term for midnight. You will be getting back to the inn almost an hour after the others.

On your way back, however, you notice you've grown a tail. You don't think she's aware that you know she's following you.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 12, 2003)

* Once in his room, he separates his items from the rest (the halfspears, a potion of CLW, a whetstone and a waterskin), undons his armor and lie on the bed *

_ At last! _


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2003)

*Manzanita gives the three mercenaries a somewhat distant, haughty look as she waits for Garik to produce the papers.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Yo, Djoran, I'm waiting.....  ;-)


----------



## Grenier (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Check the OOC thread Gary.


----------



## Garik (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: Ugh, following two boards for one game stinks.  ;-)


*Garik reaches into his cloak and produces a bundle of scrolls. But he does not offer them to anyone.*

I have the paperwork here.  Who are these men? And what do they want with you?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2003)

These men question our possesion of weapons & wanted to take us into custody.  They have not indicated who they work for.

*She glances at Grenier, then the men, eyebrows raised*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 13, 2003)

As the guards are shown the permits, they grudgingly accept the legitimacy of them and after a barely heard apology, leave.

*DM: Anybody wanting to do anything further in the game day?*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC:  if it's not too late in the day, it would seem appropriate to discuss our route & even out the money paid for communal equipment.  Once everyone is back.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC:  I reckon I'll go ahead & post this conversation.  If it doesn't happen on this game day, it must happen the next.  I won't comment on the route yet, since you haven't indicated Clete has returned.

The communal provisions came to about 147 gp, dividing this by 5, assuming we aren't charging Garik, comes to 29 gps each, you all owe me.


----------



## Garik (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC:  Looks like the DM already passed me by, but I would NOT have shown them the documents, even if they threatened us, without a better explanation. Especially if they gave me reason to suspect they were spies or enemies. ;-)


----------



## Grenier (Feb 13, 2003)

*Grenier departs up to his room and unloads his gear. For a minute he just sits on the bed and calms himself down with a swig or two from his flask. Once settled he surveys the room to check that it's secure (valuable items hidden, window locked etc). Leaving behind everything except for a dagger, his staff, money, and maps he makes his way back down.*

"29 did ya say Manzanita? Well here you go."

*Grenier pours forth a gem (15gp) and 14 gold pieces. As he counts the coins he continues speaking to Manzanita.*

"I must pardon myself for before, I didn't mean any disrespect by the motion of silence. It's just the less we have to do with Veris and Tarvoden the better we are when we travel abroad."

"How's the food in this joint Garik?"

*Grenier says as he motions for a barmaid.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 13, 2003)

You all sit and discuss the days events, filling each other in until the day gets long and you all seek the comfort of decent bedding.

Stretching out on your beds you found that sleep came all too easily and as you slipped into the realm of Dream, a dark shadow fell over your thoughts.

Unbidden and unescapable, nightmare visions born of the tales you had heard of the lands of Iuz, flooded your mind. Fiends tearing at the flesh of the dead who gazed at you with eyes bore in them not the hollow state of death but the recognition of something approximating life. Rivers of blood, roads of skulls, hooded priests, hoch jebline and undescribable entities that walked in shadow all haunted your dreams until, by morning, you woke having felt like you had only just lay down.

A brief wash in the provided basin didn't do much to alleviate matters. So you came downstairs expecting breakfast to be on only to find that no-one was about. Hearing a noise come from outside, you cautiously investigated only to open the door on to a scene of horror.

The streets were black with burning. Bodies were piled in ashen, and still smoking, heaps. Ravens pecked at whatever flesh still remained. The landscape was surreal for as you looked around, you saw the tavern was untouched though every building around it was flattened.

When you turned back, however, you faced a skinless, burnt person who oozed blood from every crack in it's flesh and whose fatty tissues still bubbled and spat. As you reeled back in shock at the sudden visage, tripping backwards onto your behind, it lurched forward, it's dripping eyes trying to focus on you.

Slowly you awakened from a paralyzing fear and began to crawl backwards, away from the thing, but you couldn't help but notice the details on it. The clothing, the body-shape, the jewellery and items...

You awoke screaming. The walking corpse, burnt and blackened, was you.

*DM: M'faro is now suffering a -4 penalty to all all rolls for the next three days. M'faro recognizes the splotches on his body as the disease Typhus, something gained through biting insects such as fleas and lice. Though rarely fatal, it can put people seriously out of action for several days.

Grenier is also feeling under the weather today, and itchy...

Whoever is bunking with Bor or whoever is first to check up on him will find that he has left a note and a pouch. The note says that he is sorry but he had a dream last night and after that, he simply can't accept the risk involved and so he has given most of his share of the money back, minus what he needed to get cured of the disease and a small amount to keep him going for awhile. On the table next to the note is a purse with 230gp in it.*

Waterday, 12th of Planting, 585 C.Y. Morning.

Though overcast and cooler than yesterday, it looks to be a relatively pleasant day ahead.


----------



## Clete (Feb 13, 2003)

*Upon noticing the he is being followed, Clete tries not to act suspicious and simply takes every chance to observe his trailer.  If he is not approached directly, otherwise he goes to the inn.

Upon arriving at the inn, Clete does relate everything he learned about the road to Critwall*

OOC:  To other players:  When I get back to the inn and relate my findings on our road ahead, you can read what I learned about the road to Critwall above, if ytou haven't already.  Also,  I'll copy that info later on in the OOC thread


----------



## Grenier (Feb 13, 2003)

*Grenier trudges down the stairs supporting himself on his staff. Rather unkempt in terms of hair and cloths, he greets anyone down stairs with a smile. He downs his breakfast quickly and then heads back to his room to clean himself up. Once done there he'll come back down (maps in hand) ready to discuss the trip. 
Concerning the dream he grits his teeth and tries best to forget it happened. *


----------



## M'faro (Feb 13, 2003)

* Trying to dismiss the memories of last night dreams, M'faro prays to Pelor *

_ Oh Sun Father bless me and my companions in this quest we are begining against the forces of evil. Gimme strength and let your healing light shine over. _

* Then he carries his aching and itching body downstairs for some breakfast. He's starving because yesterday he went to bed without having dinner. If he finds someone of the group he joins the table. *

Mornin'... 

* Between bite and bite *

Sorry I didn't joined for dinner... I wasn't feeling well... I think I got typhus... I must find some aid on that....


----------



## Grenier (Feb 13, 2003)

"Well sh*t me! Typhus, what's that? You didn't take one of the old hags to your bedroom last night did ya?"


----------



## M'faro (Feb 13, 2003)

* Nearly choking on Grenier comment *

Hell no! I think I got it those days in the flea infested Thirsty Gnoll.... 

 OCC: It took a successful Heal check to identify the disiase, but to know how to treat it requires another right? If I don't know how to, I'll seek the help of a priest preferably of Pelor


----------



## Garik (Feb 13, 2003)

Garik enters the room from the stairs and is wrapped, as usual. The common room is empty as it is early and, as you discover, no liquor is to be served until after noon. Upon seeing you both he comes over and immediately notices M'faro's splotchy skin. He then looks at Grenier carefully before speaking.

"You are sick, M'faro. Forgive me, I did not see the signs before today. Now that I do see them, I think also Grenier might have the same as you. May I suggest rest, broth and bread for the next few days. I do not think the disease you have is catching so it should be alright to stay here. I will help you in any way I can."

Garik sees the barman approaching and quickly rises up to greet him before he reaches you.

"Mr. Bluffer, my friend is sick but his sickness does not spread. Bread and broth and clean water is to be brought to his room and discretion is called for."

M'faro notices a coin being placed in the bartenders palm and the bartender nods and shuffles off.

"Common people panick in the face of disease, regardless of it's nature. Best you stay to your room and we let the days pass til the fever breaks and you both are clear."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 13, 2003)

*Barman*

_"Err... sirs... I know of a healer if you're interested. We had a run of the red death through here only a few months ago. They call it the red death but it's really not much worse than cold... although, that kills as often as not... anyway, several clerics were called on when happened and some are still around. In fact, one has stayed here ever since. He helped my wife you see so I've let him have a room for cheap. Should I fetch him, sirs?"_

*DM: Garik's words are accurate as far as M'faro knows. Letting the disease run its course is the best way, aside from healing.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 13, 2003)

Many thanks for your offer Mr. Bluffer, but I trust my friend here will ask for him if needed.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC:  I assume we are all here for breakfast by now, & that Clete has told us of what he has learned about the routes to Critwall.

*Manzanita comes downstairs warily.  She sighs as she sits down & asks for a strong cup of tea with breakfast.*

Hell of a dream I had last night.  Scared the red blood out of me.

*She listens to the comments about the sickness w/o speaking.  Then to Grenier*

You were probably right about not mentioning the mayor.  I was curious who they worked for, though, & I figured I could bluff out our relationship with him w/o revealing any compromising details.  I still wonder who they worked for...

It looks like we need to wait until our friends start to feel a little better before we start traveling.  At this point, I would prefer to take the overland route, avoiding Willip.  I don't necessarily have a lot of experience in human lands, but considering all we've been through yesterday, I think we're better off in the wilds than in these godforsaken towns.  It's so much shorter & we're less likely to be observed.

Perhaps one of us should take Bor's cash & keep it as group money.  Shame he didn't stick it out.  I was curious to see that Ranseur at work.  Still, we're a strong group.  We should be able to get by just fine.

*she smiles brightly to the group & hums a brief, uplifting tune*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 14, 2003)

That lad, Bor, he seemed good people. Very nice of him to leave us his share. And talking about money Manzanita here you have what I owe you.

* M'faro gives her two gems *

 OCC: Did you also paid the 36 gp for the pony? Or I did? 

* When she smiles *

Doesn't that smile makes you feel better Master Grenier? Oh yes!


----------



## Grenier (Feb 14, 2003)

"Indeed it does."

*Grenier says with an embarrassed smile. Once  Manzanita finishes her tune, Grenier starts scratching his left arm.*

"Yes... I am of your opinion about the route Manzanita, I rather deal with the risk of scrawny jebli than idiotic guardsmen."

*The itching starts to make Grenier terribly frustrated. He scratches harder and harder, until he realizes it isn't going to help and huffs a sigh.*

"Are we to call on this cleric M'faro? If there's chance to stop this itching and your splotches sooner than later I would be bloody thankful, that's for sure."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 14, 2003)

*The Old Man*

A little bell goes off near the door and Mr. Bluffer rises from his duties to go answer it, ordering the wenches back into the kitchen telling them that their curiosity be damned.

Upon opening the door, a wee little man, all bent and timid and barely approaching five feet in height, looks up with big, weepy eyes, his old face drawn and haggard, and asks the barman something.

The barman thinks for a moment and scratches his unshaven, greying whiskers as he does, indenting his pudgy hands into his pudgy face with the effort, before he clicks and replies. He points you three out and then points upstairs and opens the door for the poor man.

The old man nods and smiles and, holding his worn leather hat by the brim with both hands and up high, as if almost as a shield against the world, he walks quietly past you, and slowly upstairs, one step at a time and using the bannister for aid.

*DM: Clete, you hear a faint knocking on the door to your room.*


----------



## Clete (Feb 14, 2003)

*Clete opens the door to see who is there.  Wary of having been followed the night before, he opens it just a crack though*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC:  Let me take this oportunity to list what was purchased communally & for what cost.  This would have been brought up at breakfast w/whomever didn't do the actual shopping:

Pony             	               45
54 days rations	               40.5
24 extra water skins               36
Saddle pack	                22.5
8 days horse food	                  0.6
3 tents	                                 45
6 bedrolls	                                   0.9

This actually comes to 190.5 gp.  I hadn't added in the pony(although I'd meant to.)  

*Manzanita bites her lip over the discussion of purchases*

OK.  I added wrong.  It should have been 38 gp/person.  But since Bor's left us his share, let me return what you've paid me, Grenier & M'faro, & instead take it out of Bor's gift.  That will leave us with about 40 gps in the communal bank.  It also leaves us with plenty of food for a long journey & an extra bedroll.  Perhaps we'll attract a loyal retainer who will cook & clean for us.  We'll hold onto the bedroll for him.  Or her.

*Manzanita winks.  She winces as her companions scratch furiously*

Say, perhaps you can help me on a joke I've been working on as we wait for Clete.  What did the Medusa say to the Minotaur?

"Feeling horny big boy?"

or 

"Hey, wanna get stoned?"

Which do you like better?

OOC:  Manzanita is trying to take Jokes as her next perform rank.  : )


----------



## Narrator (Feb 14, 2003)

*To Clete*

In the hallway, behind the door, you see the old man. He looks up at you much like a servent would, as if he's so used to avoiding peoples gazes and looking to their left ear that it's simply wrote for him.

_"Ah, good sir... I, ah, I was wonderin' if you be tha man who was askin' about a journey to Willip, just yesterday afternoon?"_


----------



## M'faro (Feb 14, 2003)

* LOL *

"Feeling horny?" That's the best!

* Wiping the laugh tears away *

Maybe we can ask this healer for some balm or ointment for the itching.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

Where is Clete this morning?  Perhaps we should check on him?

Is there anything else in particular you two would like?  Perhaps I could visit the healer to see if I could get a balm or a cure.  Or is there other information or equipment I could seek out while you two recouperate?


----------



## Grenier (Feb 15, 2003)

"Ha ha, the first one, indeed."

"Yes maybe you could ask the barman to see if he can get him, that would be great."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 15, 2003)

*In the common room*

As everyone is talking, a few other bedraggled guests come down and order breakfast as well. Soon the place is well and truly active with wenches running to and fro and the barman barking orders.

It seems you were all the first to awake! Within about ten minutes of M'faro and Grenier coming downstairs, during which Manzanita and Garik joined you, the place filled with about another fifteen other guests.

They ranged from seeming to be minor nobility replete with a servent and man-at-arms, to a bunch of unkempt wildmen who huddled together and wolfed down their gruel, to numerous merchants who slowly drifted together and bargained over their sausages and mashed potatoes, to several burly men and women whose gait and empty baldrics spoke of warrior types, and lastly a man who projected serenity and calm and yet seemed to light up the room upon entering. He wore simple clothing, no better than a peasants however in good condition and clean. What made him stand out, aside from his presence, was the strange wooden symbol he wore about his neck.

Encompassed within a circle were two distinct emblems: one was a figure of eight on its side, the other was a strange cross with a loop on the top.

*DM: Manzanita, you recognize the symbols (Knowledge: arcana) as being one of infinity and the other an ankh.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 15, 2003)

* While thightening his cloak arround him M'faro says *

Maybe we shoulde be going to our rooms, Grenier. It's getting crowdy here and we don´t want this people get scared if they see us like this.

* To Manzanita and Garik *

We'll check on Clete on our way up, while you look for this healer.

 OCC: Did the man with the wooden symbol came from upstairs or from the street?


----------



## Clete (Feb 15, 2003)

*To the old man*

Yeah, maybe that was me.  Who want's to know?

*Clete remains cautious, and keeps the door only slightly open.  He takes a good look at the man*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 15, 2003)

*Grenier wipes some gunk out of his eye and then says.*

"Good point M'faro."

*He gets up and gives Manzanita and Garik a reassuring nod.*

"Don't get into any trouble."

*He says with a wink, then makes his way up stairs with M'faro.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 15, 2003)

*A rare smile enters Garik's eyes as he looks up at Grenier and responds.*

"What possible trouble could such as I, Garik of Zeif, get into without you?"

*He gets up and offers his hand to Manzanita to assist her in also getting up.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 15, 2003)

*To Clete*

The old man responds with a smile full of relief and then asks:

_"Ah, good, I'm glad I found you before you left. I'm wonderin' if you could see your way ta doin' an old man a bit of a favour, it's nothin' really, just my neice see, she lives just a little off the road to Willip. If you could be seein your way to checkin' in on her, it'd be most appreciated. She hasn't replied to my letters, see an' with the post down I'm hopin' it's just theyse got lost, see..."_

He trails off but before you can answer continues in a pleading fashion.

_"It'd only add a day to your travels, a half day if you be travellin' by horseback, an' I'd be most grateful, please sir?"_

He awaits the reply, hope in his eyes.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 15, 2003)

*DM: All people in the tavern at the moment, with the exception of the old man upstairs with Clete, is a guest. The front door is bolted shut.*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

*Manzanita will approach the barman*

Good sir.  My two companions could benefit greatly from a competent cleric.  You mentioned that there was one experienced w/disease staying here at the inn.  I would very much like to speak to him.  Can you tell me his room number, or convey our requests to him yourself?"


----------



## Narrator (Feb 15, 2003)

*The Barman*

The barman looks up from his duties and nods at your request. He comes out from behind the bar as he speaks.

_"Milady, he's just over there. 'Ere, I'll introduce you."_

He waddles over to the man with the strange wooden symbol.

_"Mr. Eremus, 'dis here is... err... sorry, I don't remembers catchin' yer name, Miss."_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2003)

Mr Eremus, Greetings.

*Manzanita bows*

I am Manzanita Sparrow.  I have heard of your healing powers.  Two of my companions have come down with an serious illness.  Would you be so kind as to examine them, & if possible, cure their ills?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 16, 2003)

*Eremus*

Eremus was just scoffing down a meal of sausages and bread, definitely one of the more expensive items on the menu, when he was introduced and he coughed and choked a little before recovering and replying.

He is a slight man of weathered appearance with a fairly long, fairly scraggly beard with more grey than black hair in it. He is somewhat bald and looks as if he has lived a harsh life. This is almost in contrast to how you saw him but a moment ago.

_"Ahem... yes... *cough* yes, I am Eremus, Eremus the Faithless, perhaps you have heard of me?"_

After neither you nor Garik seem about to reply he continues.

_"Err... nevermind. I would gladly aid you however I have a few things I must tell you before I go ahead. Firstly, I must gather some herbs and prepare them which is a costly endeavour. Not so costly as a regular church, mind, but expensive nevertheless. Obviously, I can't pay for these things myself so I would require some monies upfront. I do this at cost, you understand, as I require no profit... unlike some."_

He coughs a bit more and recovers.

_"Ahem, pardon me... err... the other thing is that my methods are... umm... how shall I say this..."_

He leans forward and beckons you to sit down so that he can whisper to you.

_"...well, they don't call me the faithless for nothing, you know. My methods are not approved of by the church... mainly, I think, because they don't want people finding out I can do something for a third of the cost they charge! Hmph! Anyhow, the point is, is that you can't go telling everybody and anybody, else I'll be run out of town, ya hear?"_

He awaits your response.


----------



## Garik (Feb 16, 2003)

*Garik pulls Manzanita roughly aside whilst keeping his eyes on Eremus.*

"I felt the vile lick of magic upon me when we spoke to that man. Beware his words. I do not trust him..."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC:  Did Manzanita get any sense of the veracity of his words from her sense motive skill?  Does the Ankh & infinity sign associate him with any group that she's aware of?

*Manzanita nods thoughtfully at Garik, then says quietly to him.*

Let's investigate this a little more.  I am very eager to get out of this hellhole of a town.  If our friends don't get assistance we may be here for some time.

*Manzanita moves back to Eremus*

Excuse us, please.  My friend is concerned about the cost.  We appreciate your concern for the sick that inspires you to work without reward for yourself, but the cost may still be an issue to us. 

How much will these herbs cost?  How long before it works its curative power on our companions?  Have you seen our companions?  Can you tell me what ails them?

We are good at keeping secrets.  Have no concern about loose lips from us.  I am a scholar of sorts, myself.  I would be interested in knowing more about your methods.  Which church does not approve of your methods?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 16, 2003)

*Eremus*

Eremus shrugged when you were pulled aside and simply continued eating until you came back.

_"For you, as a friend of a friend, forty... eh, what do they call 'em here? Sheeves? Whatever they call gold pieces here. Forty of them is how much I need to buy the necessary ingredients for each curative tonic. And it shouldn't take more'n a day to realize the results."_

He then looks at Garik in a somewhat intense fashion and speaks directly to him.

_"Perhaps it would be best if you were to accompany me whilst I gather the necessary ingredients. That way you can be assured that I mean no harm..."_

Relaxing a little, he then turns his attention back to Manzanita.

_"I have seen a man with red splotches on his skin. I assume that is your friend? Yes, I can deal with the red death easily enough; Iuz sent the sickness down the river awhile ago and it has plagued these lands for several months now though there have been few fatalities. As for knowing of my methods, I cannot teach them in a day; it took many years of study with a druid of Beory to learn the secrets of herblore. I could show you some basics as I work but the rest you will have to learn yourself. What was your other question?"_

Before you can reply he interrupts.

_"Oh yes, which churches don't approve... well, every church, really. They think me a charletan! As if by charging less than they and not invoking the name of a god means my methods are less effective! Hmph! I've cured more'n them by a longshot!"_

*DM: You don't get any sense from sense motive until you tell me you want to sense motive in which case after a minute of talking with a person I give you an indication of whether you think the person is being genuine or not. I'll assume that's what you're trying to do from now on.

The ankh you know about from your knowledge of arcane symbols as it is often used in rituals that promote growth, healing, and the energies of life. The infinity symbol is associated with Celestian sometimes but is not his symbol per se.*


----------



## Garik (Feb 16, 2003)

*Garik stares back at the man twice as intently but as he speaks his glare softens and he nods his head.*

"I shall do as he says and accompany him. I know something of the healing arts and so can make sure he purchases no poisons and what he does purchase will have some meaningful effect."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, you have seen our companions then.  Give us a moment to discuss this please, while you enjoy your breakfast.

*Manzanita steps back w/Garik & speaks with him softly*

This sounds very reasonable.  A natural illness such as this should be treatable w/o magic.  The cost is surely much much less than we'd find in a temple.  I'm inclined to give it a try.  What do you think?  Would you want to accompany him if we take him up on his offer?

*after garik answers in the affirmative, Manzanita pulls forth the remaining gold from Bor*

OK.  Here is 80 sheef.  We will be staying here,  Garik will take you to our companion's rooms once the potions are complete.

*After taking leave of Eremus & Garik, Manzanita will take her seat again & slowly finish her breakfast, pondering her next move.*

OOC:  whoops, we cross-posted there.  I edited to take into account Garik's post.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 16, 2003)

*Eremus*

Eremus nodded as he listened and then when you finished and handed him the gold he spoke.

_"Welp, I'm finished here so if you're up to it, err... didn't get your name there, big fella..."_

Garik tells him.

_"Well Garik, if you want to go now, let's go."_

And with that, the two leave.

*DM: Lol, that's cool. The only problem I have with retroactive posting is when it alters what has gone on in anyway or tells ME what it is that's happening. I can't be jumping back and forth in time but at the same time, a little leeway is given due to the nature of the medium.

You didn't have any misgivings about what he was saying or the way he said it. He seems relaxed and casual and didn't indicate in anyway that he was being decietful. In fact, he seems like a right friendly older man (probably in his late forties, early fifties) who you could learn a lot from.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 16, 2003)

* As Grenier and M'faro go and check on Clete *

Grenier, as we wait for our companions let's begin studying those maps and try to find the best route to our destination.

We shall go directly to Critwall from here. Going to Willip doesn't leave us any closer. Unless... we take a boat from there to somewhere near Critwall, but that would be my last option, I guess.

What do you think?


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 16, 2003)

edit: sorry, mispost


----------



## Clete (Feb 16, 2003)

*to the old man*

"hmmmm
I have to say I've leaving today with several people and I am not sure when I'll be able to return with any news about  your niece.  In any case, I'd have to consult with my companions.  I do not decide our path alone.

by the way, what made you ask me for this favor, may I ask?"

_ Hmm, how does this man know I'm travelling towards Critwall
_


----------



## Narrator (Feb 16, 2003)

*The Old Man*

_"Oh, I understand, I understand. I'm not so interested in receiving a reply you understand, I'm more interested in knowing that someone is just going to see if they're ok, you know? It's only a day and a half out from here and they would welcome you with a hot broth and some bread to be sure. I would go meself but I haven't the means and these old legs won't carry me far."_

You can see he's obviously nervous as he has been gripping his hat like it's a talisman until now it's little more than a scrunched up piece of leather.

He then responds to your further query.

_"Oh, like I mentioned, I had heard you was going that way from all your questions around the traps and figured if you were able, that you could just drop in on 'em and see, y'know?"_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2003)

*Manzanita will go upstairs to find Grenier & M'faro.  When she does she will tell them of her actions downstairs*

Friends, Garik & I have paid the healer the barman recommended for him to brew up a potion to cure you two.  He says it should be ready tomorrow.  Garik is accompanying him to make sure it's OK.  So that means we have at least all day today left in town.  I'm thinking I may just hang out in the tavern & attempt to learn more about the route & maybe the viscount who's providing the gold.  (was he a viscount?)  What do you two think?


----------



## Clete (Feb 17, 2003)

"OK tell me how to find this niece of yours.  I'll talk to my companions about it, but I can't promise anything.

Wait in the inn and I'll tell you if I can visit her later today."


----------



## Grenier (Feb 17, 2003)

"Good, good Manzanita, how much will that set us back? M'faro and I will just check on Clete, then discuss the routes a little more, whilst you mingle."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2003)

80 sheves.  Well worth it to allieve your pain & suffering & get us out of this hell-hole.

Since I've got all day to mingle, I'll accompany you to discuss our route & such with Clete.  Just don't touch me.

*she winks*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 17, 2003)

*The Old Man*

The old man beams and excitedly tells you how to get to his neices place.

_"It's just a day's journey along the Fairhaven Roadway and then a cart track that goes out to several farmsteads runs off it. After about another half-days journey, you'll see a plantation of Galda trees, can't miss 'em, should be 'bout ripe to pick too! He, he!"_

He seems about ready to burst with excitement by this stage and so doesn't continue until he settles down a bit.

_"Tha's where you'll find 'em, they own the farmstead there and the lands around. Freeman Darson is my neice's husband's name. He'll be there probably with a few likely lads preparing for harvest."_

He stands there looking at you with a smile as wide as his face which looks decidedly odd when you factor in the wrinkles and whiskers. For a moment he just stands there, grinning until it becomes slightly awkward and then he seems to suddenly realize something.

_"Oh! Yes! Right... I wait in the common room, yes, yes... I'll be downstairs, good lad. Mr. Gerald will see me good with a drink I think. Ahh... 'till later then."_

He nods and smiles and shuffles off down the stairs. He tips his crumpled leather hat to Grenier, M'faro and Manzanita as they are coming up the stairs and pass him by.


----------



## Clete (Feb 17, 2003)

*To Manzanita, M'foro, and Grenier*

Hello mates!  Good morning.  Sorry to keep you waiting.

Say, looks like some of you got roughed up.  What happened?


----------



## M'faro (Feb 17, 2003)

Good mornin' Clete.

We're sick, but don't worry it doesn't spread. Tomorrow a healer will deliver a curing potion for us and we'll be fine. 

Meanwhile let's take a look at the maps...


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 17, 2003)

Edit, mispost again.  Doh!


----------



## Clete (Feb 17, 2003)

"Yes, let's look at the maps.  Also, I did some ask'in about the road to Critwall.  I found out a few things.

Here's what I found out about our road:

Essentially there were two routes and the following key pieces of information were garnered in my efforts:

1) On the road to Willip, we will encounter numerous waystations where militiamen will require the payment of several taxes, including a Freesword tax which is called 'Blade Coppers' once we cross over into the Barony of Willip; a Foriegner's Tax; and, again once we cross over in to Willip, a Dweomercrafting Tax. However the journey will be swift and safe due to the relatively good condition of the road and the constant patrols.

Willip itself is a bustling port city full of colour, life, activity and crime. It is the main base of Furyondy's navy and therefore has extensive shipyards and many sailors. It is also a nexus of trade for the Nyr Dyv into Furyondy. From Willip there are vessels that will take us as far as Herechal for a modest fee, however from there, getting to Critwall would be under your own steam.

2) Crossing the plains of St. Lucius, the relatively unihabited area between the road from Gorsend to Willip and between Gorsend and Critwall/Herechal, is said to be treacherous due to roving bands of hoch jebline who break ranks from their base in Critwall not to mention bandits. There have also been rumours of beings with scales that ooze a vile, rotten egg smell and other 'things' that resemble fat, hairless gnomes that mindlessly attack anything living.

Such are just wild rumours, though, told to me by wild-eyed men after too much drink. Others have said that the journey is actually quite scenic and due to the plains being relatively free of trees and hills, quite swift and can easily cut in half the time it would take to journey from Gorsend, not to mention be a helluva lot cheaper."


----------



## Grenier (Feb 17, 2003)

*With that Grenier leads the way to the room that he is sharing (with whomever). He opens the scroll case and sprawls the maps on the floor. He takes time to arrange them so that they adjoin and what not. Then takes a seat, removing his cloak before he does so.*

"Yes going straight to Critwall seems like a good bet. If the rumors are true we might be lucky enough to bypass anything dangerous. And if they aren't well it's an easy few days hike. From then on though it's a little trickier..."

*Grenier points to the maps and then scratches his chin a little.*

"It's gonna be a long rough journey through there... The Land of Iuz! Pfft, I still can't believe we're doing this." 

"So any ideas you three wanna throw up?"


----------



## Clete (Feb 17, 2003)

"one thing I'd like to add before we decide our route.

An elderly man has made what seems to be a sincere request for us to check on his niece in Willip, whom he has not heard from for some time.  He promises we'll get a good meal there when we visit.

So, what do you say about going through Willip?

OOC: Note: Gotta get to work.  I'll check this thread tonight where I am (around 6-7 pm GMT).


----------



## M'faro (Feb 17, 2003)

* Pointing at the maps *

Let's see... going directly to Critwall from here is faster, cheaper and maybe dangerous. 

Going to Willip doesn't leave us any closer to Critwall, but we have the chance to take boat to Herechal.

* Looking at the rest of the group *

I guess that if we are posing as merchants, it would be better to follow the same routes they take.

Initially, I rather go directly, but taking into account what Clete just said, it would be less suspicious, although longer and more expensive, if we go to Willip.


----------



## Clete (Feb 17, 2003)

"How much more expensive would it be to go through Willip?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2003)

*Manzanita sits down on the bed & stretches her neck.*

I would like to help this man w/his neice, but if we do visit his neice then doesn't he want us to return here & let him know how she's doing?  If so, then we're back where we started & that shouldn't affect our route choice.

We're posing as merchants, yes, but we have no merchandise yet, so if it's faster & cheaper to go overland directly, I don't see why unladen merchants would be any more likely to take the longer route.

We don't know how expensive those tolls will be; it probably depends on how well be bargin & how poor we look.  

I perfer the wilderness route.  I love the woods & this dangerous stinkhole of a town is just a taste of the more civilized route.  I'm inclined to just head out as soon as we are well.


----------



## drs (Feb 18, 2003)

-


----------



## Grenier (Feb 18, 2003)

"Willip is not close; in fact it would take some time. And personally I would rather not take to the water as you suggest M'faro... "

"We have to ask ourselves if we are going to run these little errands for everyone we meet. I would be fine with it if we were already headed in that direction, and going to Willip didn't seem to be the consensus."


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 18, 2003)

OK, lets go the wilderness route.  We must choose the best route for our mission.

I'll tell the old man we're sorry but we're going in a different direction.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

If we're all agreed, then I will try to scout out some more information.

In general, I have nothing against small errands.  I sense death in Dorakaas.  If it takes us awhile to get there, all the better.  We'll have a better chance of survival if we gain more experience & equipment.  But this neice errand is out of the way & doesn't promise much reward.

Did you learn anything else on your search last night, Clete?


----------



## Clete (Feb 18, 2003)

_Clete nearly spills out what he learned regarding Tarvoden (or, more to the point, what he didn't learn) to his new comrades, for he would very much like to gain their trust, but decides to keep that to himself for the time being._

"No, everything I learned I've told you already.  I could try to learn more.  There are some taverns I have not visited, and perhaps some knowledgeable people I have not asked.  I have a talent for finding things out. (OOC: gather information skill +6)"


----------



## M'faro (Feb 18, 2003)

So, it's the wilderness route then... 

If the healing potions are effective we could be leaving the day after tomorrow, right?

I think I asked this before, but I don't remember. Anyway, are you planning to walk all the way to Critwall or buy some horses?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 18, 2003)

*A voice at the door...*

Someone raps heavily on the door. After a moment goes by without anyone saying anything but before anyone can shout out, "Who is it?" you all hear:

_"It is I, Garik... our friend Eremus and I have returned with the ingredients."_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

*Manzanita rises to open the door.  She speaks quietly to finish her thoughts before the newcomers enter*

I too have a talent for gathering information.  We could both give it a shot tonight if you have some advice for what & where.

Horses are expensive, but perhaps you should shop for them, M'faro & see if we can afford one for everyone.

*she opens the door*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 18, 2003)

*Eremus*

Eremus pushes past Garik, to which he receives a cold stare, and begins setting up his collection of various devices which he assures you are quite necessary for 'the process'.

He asks everyone but M'faro and Grenier to leave, with the exception of Manzanita should she wish to learn something of herblore.

*DM: He said it would require at least a day to see the RESULTS, not that he would be ready with the tonic in a day...*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you for the offer, Eremus, I would love to observe your procedure.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 19, 2003)

"Err, this stuff is here to makes us better right?"

*Grenier rolls the maps up and puts them out of sight, then sits ready, observing this 'Eremus' fella do his work.*


----------



## Clete (Feb 19, 2003)

"Sure, I'll leave.  Good luck with your procedure."

*Clete exits the room and waits outside for Eremus to finish his healing.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 19, 2003)

*Eremus*

Eremus begins by lighting several braziers and burning pieces of coal in them. Over these, he erects a strange framework of metal rods that connect to special slots within the braziers. Ceramic gourds are then placed over the gentle flames and water is poured into them followed by numerous ground up herbs and potent alcohols.

Soon, the place is smelling more like an apothecary than an inn room. He explains as he goes along which herbs do what and why and how the alcohol first purifies the mixture and then is burnt off as ether in the heating process.

He stirs, mixes, adds some white powder, tastes, screws up his nose at the taste, and then measures out two doses with the remaining left as little more than the strained remnants. To Grenier and M'faro he passes each a small cup and tells them to hold their noses and suck it back with one swallow.

Not waiting to see if they take the medicine or not, he begins packing up his things.

_"The tincture should relieve any itching you have within the hour and by tomorrow, all swelling and splotches should be gone, however there may still be a lot of bruising from damaged tissues and scratching."_

And without further adue, or stopping for any thanks, he makes to leave but stops in midstride.

_"Here Miss, take this, it's only the remnants but it should at least prevent the onset... you do realize you're showing symptoms, don't you?"_

He passes Manzanita the ceramic goard with the remaining sludge of the tincture in it. Without waiting to hear a reply, he makes to leave.

*DM: It took roughly two hours to do all of that. Is there anything that Clete wants to do with Garik in that time?*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 19, 2003)

* After drinking the strange brewage prepared by Eremus *

Ajj! I hope it works....

* Once Eremus leaves *

I hope what you've learned today will help us in the future Manzanita. For now I'll see if today I can find any decent steed at a fair price.... Anyone wants to come along?


----------



## Clete (Feb 20, 2003)

*While waiting Clete goes for a pint!  While waiting with Garik, Clete asks:*

"What do you make of Tarvoden, anyway?  Do you know him well?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2003)

*manzanita mutters*

We've got to get out of this stinking town..

*She drinks the remnants given to her in one gulp*

I say we split town now.  Horses are probably a good idea if we can get them for a fair price.  Are you interested in accompanying M'faro, Grenier?  I might see if I can pick up more route info downstairs while you're gone.


----------



## Garik (Feb 21, 2003)

*To Clete*

Garik eyes Clete warily, a perturbing gesture given his intense nature and the fact that his eyes are the only thing that shows when in public. With his thick western accent, he replies.

_"I be trusting him enough to have faith that the mission is just. If it were not, I would not be here. Other than that, I will not say."_

Garik scans the room and at this point you notice that the bar has been opened to regular patrons and all seem to avoid his gaze.

The barman comes by and you order a drink and when he asks Garik if there's anything he can do, Garik says:

_"Good midday to you, Mr. Bluffer. I will have a boiled water, if you please."_

To which the barman gives him an odd look and seems about to say something before shaking his head and then happily replying that he'd be glad to.

With his back against the bar, facing out towards the tavern, he taps you on the shoulder and points at the old man you spoke to earlier.

_"Is that not the man you spoke of before? Should you not tell him of the decision?"_


----------



## Grenier (Feb 21, 2003)

*Grenier downs the concoctions, holding his nose whilst doing so.*

"Yeah sure, I'll come with you M'faro... We should take the weapons permit just in case."

*He says with a smirk. Grenier will then ask Garik for the permit and then head off with M'faro.*

OOC: Sorry about the lack of posting, I couldn't get to the boards recently and I've been a lil' busy of late (uni starting soon).


----------



## M'faro (Feb 21, 2003)

Well said Grenier, we don't want any trouble with the town guard...

Then, you do the talking and I check on the horses ( OCC: I use Handle Animal )... I don't think we can get anything better than what those town guards have... The best horses are not here, for sure....


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2003)

*Manzanita will go downstairs.  She nods to Clete & Garik, but goes her own way.  She'll spend the next couple hours, or until when Grenier & M'faro return, gathering information.  She's interested in any advice on travel to critwall.  She is careful not to reveal that the group has already decided which route to take.  She's interested in how to avoid, combat the potential adversaries mentioned (trogdelites & gibberlings?), as well as things to be wary of in Critwall proper.  She won't spend any gold beyond the 1gp/hour.*


----------



## M'faro (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe if we don't find enough horses, there's the posibility of buying a cart or wagon. What do you think?


----------



## Narrator (Feb 21, 2003)

*To Grenier, M'faro and Manzanita*

Before any of you even reach the doorway, you feel a strange, numbing sensation overcome you. M'faro is the first to notice a blurring of vision but Manzanita and Grenier soon follow after.

As you speak, you all notice your speech becomes thick and your heads become heavier, so much heavier, until they droop down. You try to lift your heads but it's simply too much effort; like being caught in molasses.

You all then begin drifting off into a deep, deep sleep.

*DM: Geez... that was easy... your characters have been knocked out by the 'tonic' and won't wake up for quite some time. As soon as John lets me know what Clete is doing for the rest of the day, I'll post what happens next... hehe...*


----------



## Clete (Feb 21, 2003)

"Yes, I'd better tell him we cannot help"  

*Clete goes towards the old man. *

"Sir, my humble apologies, but my companions and I are travelling in the opposite direction and cannot check on your niece.  Don't worry, I'm sure nothing's happened to her.  Good day."


----------



## Narrator (Feb 21, 2003)

*The Old Man*

As the old man listens to your words, you see him visibly deflate and his eyes sink to the ground. He suddenly looks much older than he did before.

_"I... unner'stan. Maybe the mail'll come through soon..."_

He says, to your departing back.


----------



## Narrator (Feb 21, 2003)

*13th of Planting, Earthday. 4am.*

Manzanita, Grenier and M'faro wake up during the night with sore necks and aching backs. Grenier is now also covered in red splotches and Manzanita unconsciously itches her arms.

It looks to be close to dawn.

Clete is still sound asleep, as is Garik.

Whatever was in that tonic, it hasn't helped ease even the symptoms of the disease.

Judging by the darkness outside, it's a cloudy but relatively warm day. No rain to speak of and none since M'faro's dire prediction.


----------



## M'faro (Feb 21, 2003)

* Slowly waking up and shaking his head to clear his thoughts *

Sh*t! What happened? Manzanita, Grenier! Are you all right?

* I check if there's anything missing *

That false healer! I'm gonna beat him sooo harrrrd....


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2003)

*Manzanita lays there looking at the ceiling & trying not to scratch herself.*

Well, um... I was thinking I ought to wait until I saw what happened to you two before I drank the remnants.  But no... I just gulp it down.  I'm such a moronic half-human.  Maybe I should have just stayed in Celene.

*She takes a deep breath*

OK.  Let's take inventory.

*She stands, shakes & stretches.  Checks her pouch.*

Let's see what's going on outside.  If everyone's OK, let's find Clelte & Garik.


----------



## Grenier (Feb 22, 2003)

*Grenier heaves a sigh.*

"I'm gonna just lay down for bit, Clete and Garik should be fine..."

*He then looks the room over to check that his possessions are still there and then slumps back into his bed.*


----------



## Narrator (Feb 22, 2003)

*DM: All possessions are present and accounted for; he left in a hurry before you drank it, remember? *


----------



## M'faro (Feb 22, 2003)

Nothing's missing... Luckily, he wasn't greedy to come for more... Maybe because Clete and Garik were around... He must have left the inn or the town by now... 

* Looking outside the window *

The sun will be up in a couple of hours... Let's rest till then...

* Laying on the bed *

We'll have to find a REAL healer or wait 'till the disease passes...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 22, 2003)

Rest, schmest.  I'm going to find Clete & Garik & see what's going on.

*Manzanita will go to the tavern below.  If they're not there, she'll go Clete's room & knock.*


----------



## Grenier (Feb 23, 2003)

*Grenier turns over in his bed and falls back to sleep.*


OOC: So are we to set out on our journey now? Or wait this disease out?
My vote is to wait.


----------



## Clete (Feb 23, 2003)

*Clete was sleeping when he was interrupped by the knocking on this door*

"Uhh,  wait a minute... "*Clete goes to the door and opens it, and speaks very sleepily*"Yeah, good morning, how you guys feel?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

Like .  How long have we been out?  It looks like we were suckered.  Grenier & M'faro are still sick & I;m coming down with it as well.  I wonder if it's the water...

*Manzanita takes a deep breath & seems to count to herself*

OK.  Sorry to wake you up.  I panicked a little.  Didn't know how long we were out.  What day is it anyway?  I think we'll have to wait it out until we get well.  Perhaps you could keep us supplied w/food & such until we're better, or take another shot at finding a healer.  Either way, I guess, I'm going back to bed myself.


----------

